# Traditrice



## Aspasia (22 Aprile 2014)

Buonasera a tutti, ho seguito il forum e vorrei raccontare anche la mia storia. 
Sono fidanzata da sei anni con un ragazzo.
Negli ultimi tempi, sette o otto mesi, le cose con lui sono precipitate. È sempre stanco, nervoso, scorbutico e scontroso; gli ho parlato tante volte ma dice sempre che è il lavoro la causa di tutto. Nell'ultimo anno poi la frequenza dei nostri rapporti sessuali è diventata ridicolmente bassa e non perché non lo cercassi io (la stanchezza, l'impossibilità di stare da soli o di avere casa libera). Da allora io ho cominciato a sentirmi rifiutata, brutta e poco desiderata.
Poi nel giro delle nostre amicizie ho conosciuto un nuovo ragazzo da poco "entrato". Mi è subito piaciuto fisicamente, abbiamo cominciato a parlare e sentirci spesso;  mai avrei potuto pensare di essere interessata ad un altro e viceversa! Ci siamo vicendevolmente detti della nostra attrazione e deciso di provare ad essere amici. 
Non ce l'ho fatta. 
Ci scambiavano messaggi di fuoco e dopo un suo iniziale distacco io l'ho ricercato.
Ci siamo visti e con lui ho provato sensazioni fortissime,dopo quattro o cinque incontri siamo andati a letto ed io non ho provato nessuna colpa.
Mi dicevo se non lo faccio ora che sono giovane,quando lo faccio? 
Eppure in questa maniera sono andata e sto andando contro tutti I miei principi.
Sto con il mio ragazzo e quando posso io o può lui  mi vedo con l'amante.
Sono diventata il genere di persona che ho disprezzato ma non riesco a smettere. 
Come si può arrivare a questo punto? Come posso essere così falsa?
Un saluto a tutti


----------



## Alessandra (22 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti, ho seguito il forum e vorrei raccontare anche la mia storia.
> Sono fidanzata da sei anni con un ragazzo.
> Negli ultimi tempi, sette o otto mesi, le cose con lui sono precipitate. È sempre stanco, nervoso, scorbutico e scontroso; gli ho parlato tante volte ma dice sempre che è il lavoro la causa di tutto. Nell'ultimo anno poi la frequenza dei nostri rapporti sessuali è diventata ridicolmente bassa e non perché non lo cercassi io (la stanchezza, l'impossibilità di stare da soli o di avere casa libera). Da allora io ho cominciato a sentirmi rifiutata, brutta e poco desiderata.
> Poi nel giro delle nostre amicizie ho conosciuto un nuovo ragazzo da poco "entrato". Mi è subito piaciuto fisicamente, abbiamo cominciato a parlare e sentirci spesso;  mai avrei potuto pensare di essere interessata ad un altro e viceversa! Ci siamo vicendevolmente detti della nostra attrazione e deciso di provare ad essere amici.
> ...



Ciao Aspasia, benvenuta! 
capita che i rapporti si esauriscano e ci si invaghisca di altri....
una domanda...perche' non lasci il tuo ragazzo?
Mi sembra che ormai le cose non vadino piu'...e come dici tu...sei giovane


----------



## feather (22 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Sono diventata il genere di persona che ho disprezzato ma non riesco a smettere.
> Come si può arrivare a questo punto? Come posso essere così falsa?


a. non sei innamorata del tuo ragazzo, l'assenza di sensi di colpa credo ne possa essere una prova.
b. ti sei costruita un castello di regole morali che non è tuo e non ti si confà.

IMHO


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti, ho seguito il forum e vorrei raccontare anche la mia storia.
> Sono fidanzata da sei anni con un ragazzo.
> Negli ultimi tempi, sette o otto mesi, le cose con lui sono precipitate. È sempre stanco, nervoso, scorbutico e scontroso; gli ho parlato tante volte ma dice sempre che è il lavoro la causa di tutto. Nell'ultimo anno poi la frequenza dei nostri rapporti sessuali è diventata ridicolmente bassa e non perché non lo cercassi io (la stanchezza, l'impossibilità di stare da soli o di avere casa libera). Da allora io ho cominciato a sentirmi rifiutata, brutta e poco desiderata.
> Poi nel giro delle nostre amicizie ho conosciuto un nuovo ragazzo da poco "entrato". Mi è subito piaciuto fisicamente, abbiamo cominciato a parlare e sentirci spesso;  mai avrei potuto pensare di essere interessata ad un altro e viceversa! Ci siamo vicendevolmente detti della nostra attrazione e deciso di provare ad essere amici.
> ...


Chiudi la relazione con il tuo ragazzo, lo hai detto tu sei giovane, siete giovani anche lui vedrai riuscirà a riavere una relazione più coinvolgente , ciao e benvenuta


----------



## Eratò (22 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti, ho seguito il forum e vorrei raccontare anche la mia storia.
> Sono fidanzata da sei anni con un ragazzo.
> Negli ultimi tempi, sette o otto mesi, le cose con lui sono precipitate. È sempre stanco, nervoso, scorbutico e scontroso; gli ho parlato tante volte ma dice sempre che è il lavoro la causa di tutto. Nell'ultimo anno poi la frequenza dei nostri rapporti sessuali è diventata ridicolmente bassa e non perché non lo cercassi io (la stanchezza, l'impossibilità di stare da soli o di avere casa libera). Da allora io ho cominciato a sentirmi rifiutata, brutta e poco desiderata.
> Poi nel giro delle nostre amicizie ho conosciuto un nuovo ragazzo da poco "entrato". Mi è subito piaciuto fisicamente, abbiamo cominciato a parlare e sentirci spesso;  mai avrei potuto pensare di essere interessata ad un altro e viceversa! Ci siamo vicendevolmente detti della nostra attrazione e deciso di provare ad essere amici.
> ...


Nella vita si può sbagliare ma ciò che è
importante è trovare il coraggio di affrontare 
le proprie responsabilita e anche in questo modo si possono difendere i propri principi e prottegere le persone a cui vogliamo bene.Perché cio che ho capito è che il tuo ragazzo non lo ami ma gli vuoi bene.Lascialo libero a trovare la sua strada e affronta la paura di rimanere sola.Benvenuta.


----------



## morfeo78 (22 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Nella vita si può sbagliare ma ciò che è
> importante è trovare il coraggio di affrontare
> le proprie responsabilita e anche in questo modo si possono difendere i propri principi e prottegere le persone a cui vogliamo bene.Perché cio che ho capito è che il tuo ragazzo non lo ami ma gli vuoi bene.Lascialo libero a trovare la sua strada e affronta la paura di rimanere sola.Benvenuta.


Ti quoto xchè è ciò che avrei scritto io. 
A volte il tradimento nasce solo perché non si fanno le cose per ordine, e non perché si è dei veri traditori..... adesso Aspasia sembra aver dimenticato di dire prima al ragazzo che le cose non funzionano più e che cosi non vuole più andare avanti.


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2014)

i lunghi tradimenti tra fidanzati non riesco proprio a capirli... ok, può succedere l'avventura da una botta e via, ma altrimenti davvero no. Non ci sono casini di divorzi, case da dividere, figli... ma perchè cazzo non ci si lascia, invece di infognarsi in questi casini?


----------



## Diletta (22 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti, ho seguito il forum e vorrei raccontare anche la mia storia.
> Sono fidanzata da sei anni con un ragazzo.
> Negli ultimi tempi, sette o otto mesi, le cose con lui sono precipitate. È sempre stanco, nervoso, scorbutico e scontroso; gli ho parlato tante volte ma dice sempre che è il lavoro la causa di tutto. Nell'ultimo anno poi la frequenza dei nostri rapporti sessuali è diventata ridicolmente bassa e non perché non lo cercassi io (la stanchezza, l'impossibilità di stare da soli o di avere casa libera). Da allora io ho cominciato a sentirmi rifiutata, brutta e poco desiderata.
> Poi nel giro delle nostre amicizie ho conosciuto un nuovo ragazzo da poco "entrato". Mi è subito piaciuto fisicamente, abbiamo cominciato a parlare e sentirci spesso;  mai avrei potuto pensare di essere interessata ad un altro e viceversa! Ci siamo vicendevolmente detti della nostra attrazione e deciso di provare ad essere amici.
> ...



Contro quali principi stai andando?
Se l'hai violati vuol dire che in realtà non ti appartengono, prendine atto in tutta umiltà.
L'essere corretti ed onesti, però, dovrebbero essere principi universali, quindi validi per tutti, e infatti ti stai chiedendo come fai ad essere così falsa.
La risposta a questo non è così fondamentale, ma lo è il rispetto che devi al tuo ragazzo che non si merita di essere umiliato né da te né da nessun altro.
E' una persona e come tale va trattato, quindi prendi subito una decisione, che è già tardi...


----------



## Ultimo (22 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti, ho seguito il forum e vorrei raccontare anche la mia storia.
> Sono fidanzata da sei anni con un ragazzo.
> Negli ultimi tempi, sette o otto mesi, le cose con lui sono precipitate. È sempre stanco, nervoso, scorbutico e scontroso; gli ho parlato tante volte ma dice sempre che è il lavoro la causa di tutto. Nell'ultimo anno poi la frequenza dei nostri rapporti sessuali è diventata ridicolmente bassa e non perché non lo cercassi io (la stanchezza, l'impossibilità di stare da soli o di avere casa libera). Da allora io ho cominciato a sentirmi rifiutata, brutta e poco desiderata.
> Poi nel giro delle nostre amicizie ho conosciuto un nuovo ragazzo da poco "entrato". Mi è subito piaciuto fisicamente, abbiamo cominciato a parlare e sentirci spesso;  mai avrei potuto pensare di essere interessata ad un altro e viceversa! Ci siamo vicendevolmente detti della nostra attrazione e deciso di provare ad essere amici.
> ...



Poni la domanda "come posso essere così falsa", quando nello stesso post hai la risposta. Ti faccio notare alcune contraddizioni, ok? Contraddizioni che vedo io, non è detto che lo siano realmente, appaiono soltanto a me, e su questo scambio a quanto pare diverso di idee ci rifletterei. eccole: cominci con delle premesse che servono soltanto a giustificarti o comunque non mettere in discussione te stessa parlando del tuo lui stanco nervoso ecc, mentre tu lo cerchi ecc ecc.
Poi: lo tradisci e scrivi di averlo fatto senza problemi, senza sentirti in colpa; per scrivere che sei andata contro tutti i tuoi principi. 
Poi: scrivi che sei diventata il genere di persona che hai sempre disprezzato, ( ma come ti permetti)? E in più non riesci a smetterla ( a chi la stai raccontando) ? 

Come puoi essere così falsa? scrivi alla fine. Ti ho risposto.

PS: Non far conto della tiritera che ti ho scritto, d'altronde siete fidanzati no? Quindi nella "ancora da decidere gravità" ( parere soltanto mio) della situazione, stai facendo esperienza e stai cominciandoti veramente a conoscerti, sta a te analizzarti e prenderne coscienza stabilendo se ti piaci oppure no.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> i lunghi tradimenti tra fidanzati non riesco proprio a capirli... ok, può succedere l'avventura da una botta e via, ma altrimenti davvero no. Non ci sono casini di divorzi, case da dividere, figli... ma perchè cazzo non ci si lascia, invece di infognarsi in questi casini?


Quoto


----------



## Eratò (22 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> i lunghi tradimenti tra fidanzati non riesco proprio a capirli... ok, può succedere l'avventura da una botta e via, ma altrimenti davvero no. Non ci sono casini di divorzi, case da dividere, figli... ma perchè cazzo non ci si lascia, invece di infognarsi in questi casini?


me lo sono sempre chiesta anch'io...si dice facilmente quella frasetta di 2 parole "ti amo"
ma poi si fa fatica a dire "non ti amo più" pensando di ferire quando la vera ferita è la mancanza di onestà verso gli altri e verso noi stessi...


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2014)

*Aspasia*



Aspasia ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti, ho seguito il forum e vorrei raccontare anche la mia storia.
> Sono fidanzata da sei anni con un ragazzo.
> Negli ultimi tempi, sette o otto mesi, le cose con lui sono precipitate. È sempre stanco, nervoso, scorbutico e scontroso; gli ho parlato tante volte ma dice sempre che è il lavoro la causa di tutto. Nell'ultimo anno poi la frequenza dei nostri rapporti sessuali è diventata ridicolmente bassa e non perché non lo cercassi io (la stanchezza, l'impossibilità di stare da soli o di avere casa libera). Da allora io ho cominciato a sentirmi rifiutata, brutta e poco desiderata.
> Poi nel giro delle nostre amicizie ho conosciuto un nuovo ragazzo da poco "entrato". Mi è subito piaciuto fisicamente, abbiamo cominciato a parlare e sentirci spesso;  mai avrei potuto pensare di essere interessata ad un altro e viceversa! Ci siamo vicendevolmente detti della nostra attrazione e deciso di provare ad essere amici.
> ...


Sarà pure "entrato"da poco.... ma è"entrato"alla grande.E diciamocelo a te certe "entrate"violente e furtive non ti recano nocumento alcuno.Sei la solita bimbetta che inizia a scrivere che il rapporto non andava...,che non dipendeva da te....e al lettore già è chiaro che il finale prevede grappoli di cazzi in ogni dove.Principi?tu non sai dove sono di casa cara mia,e se c'erano sono volati via insieme alle tue mutande ed ai tuoi languori anorettali.


----------



## Aristippo (22 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti, ho seguito il forum e vorrei raccontare anche la mia storia.
> Sono fidanzata da sei anni con un ragazzo.
> Negli ultimi tempi, sette o otto mesi, le cose con lui sono precipitate. È sempre stanco, nervoso, scorbutico e scontroso; gli ho parlato tante volte ma dice sempre che è il lavoro la causa di tutto. Nell'ultimo anno poi la frequenza dei nostri rapporti sessuali è diventata ridicolmente bassa e non perché non lo cercassi io (la stanchezza, l'impossibilità di stare da soli o di avere casa libera). Da allora io ho cominciato a sentirmi rifiutata, brutta e poco desiderata.
> Poi nel giro delle nostre amicizie ho conosciuto un nuovo ragazzo da poco "entrato". Mi è subito piaciuto fisicamente, abbiamo cominciato a parlare e sentirci spesso; mai avrei potuto pensare di essere interessata ad un altro e viceversa! Ci siamo vicendevolmente detti della nostra attrazione e deciso di provare ad essere amici.
> ...



il problema è che prima di questa storia tu disprezzavi le persone che tradiscono, invevce vedi che nella vita non sai mai quello che ti può accader, secondo me sono sbagliati i principi a cui dice di andare contro, soprattutto poi nel tuo caso, di fronte ad un partner che non si preoccupa di te


----------



## Tobia (22 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> grappoli di cazzi in ogni dove.Principi?tu non sai dove sono di casa cara mia,e se c'erano sono volati via insieme alle tue mutande ed ai tuoi languori anorettali.



se il suo compagno è un coglione come te, lei (come tua moglie) ha fatto bene.


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2014)

*Sandro*



Sandro ha detto:


> se il suo compagno è un coglione come te, lei (come tua moglie) ha fatto bene.


Peccato che il cornutaccio sei tu,ma nascendo coglione non ti sei fatto mancare nulla:rotfl::rotfl:!A sandrì stai scassando il cazzo all'utente sbagliato....io ti mangio sul culo quando e come voglio.


----------



## Nicka (22 Aprile 2014)

C'avevi voglia di farlo, non tirare fuori giustificazioni sul fatto che il tuo moroso è stanco e menate simili.


----------



## birba (22 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti, ho seguito il forum e vorrei raccontare anche la mia storia.
> Sono fidanzata da sei anni con un ragazzo.
> Negli ultimi tempi, sette o otto mesi, le cose con lui sono precipitate. È sempre stanco, nervoso, scorbutico e scontroso; gli ho parlato tante volte ma dice sempre che è il lavoro la causa di tutto. Nell'ultimo anno poi la frequenza dei nostri rapporti sessuali è diventata ridicolmente bassa e non perché non lo cercassi io (la stanchezza, l'impossibilità di stare da soli o di avere casa libera). Da allora io ho cominciato a sentirmi rifiutata, brutta e poco desiderata.
> Poi nel giro delle nostre amicizie ho conosciuto un nuovo ragazzo da poco "entrato". Mi è subito piaciuto fisicamente, abbiamo cominciato a parlare e sentirci spesso;  mai avrei potuto pensare di essere interessata ad un altro e viceversa! Ci siamo vicendevolmente detti della nostra attrazione e deciso di provare ad essere amici.
> ...


per esperienza ti dico che quello che ti stai dicendo sono scuse, perchè finchè non avevi beccato quello che ti piaceva, portavi avanti la storia col tuo ragazzo classificandola come un "periodo no" 
devi solo capire se il tipo che ti porti a letto è solo un giocattolino da letto/diversivo/tappabuchi oppure se può davvero interessarti per una relazione


----------



## feather (22 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> il tipo che ti porti a letto è solo un giocattolino da letto/diversivo/tappabuchi


tappabuchi mi pare una definizione quantomai azzeccata.


----------



## birba (22 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> tappabuchi mi pare una definizione quantomai azzeccata.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> tappabuchi mi pare una definizione quantomai azzeccata.



See..!


Vabbè ok tutti sono come oscuro.. tutti c'è l'hanno grosso come oscuro.:mrgreen:

pardon: come oscuro, Lui, wolf, e bla bla bla... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## birba (22 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> See..!
> 
> 
> Vabbè ok tutti sono come oscuro.. tutti c'è l'hanno grosso come oscuro.:mrgreen:


beh, se è grosso tappa meglio :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> beh, se è grosso tappa meglio :mrgreen:



In effetti....


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2014)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> See..!
> 
> 
> Vabbè ok tutti sono come oscuro.. tutti c'è l'hanno grosso come oscuro.:mrgreen:
> ...


Guarda che il mio è un dramma,e non mi sembra carino metterla sul ridere.


----------



## birba (22 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In effetti....


e cmq le dimensioni nn contano


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2014)

*bIRI*



biri ha detto:


> e cmq le dimensioni nn contano


Sei seria?


----------



## birba (22 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei seria?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:che non si vede?


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



biri ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:che non si vede?


Conosci ultimo allora...:rotfl:


----------



## birba (22 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Conosci ultimo allora...:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> i lunghi tradimenti tra fidanzati non riesco proprio a capirli... ok, può succedere l'avventura da una botta e via, ma altrimenti davvero no. Non ci sono casini di divorzi, case da dividere, figli... ma perchè cazzo non ci si lascia, invece di infognarsi in questi casini?



quoto e approvo


----------



## lunaiena (22 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti, ho seguito il forum e vorrei raccontare anche la mia storia.
> Sono fidanzata da sei anni con un ragazzo.
> Negli ultimi tempi, sette o otto mesi, le cose con lui sono precipitate. È sempre stanco, nervoso, scorbutico e scontroso; gli ho parlato tante volte ma dice sempre che è il lavoro la causa di tutto. Nell'ultimo anno poi la frequenza dei nostri rapporti sessuali è diventata ridicolmente bassa e non perché non lo cercassi io (la stanchezza, l'impossibilità di stare da soli o di avere casa libera). Da allora io ho cominciato a sentirmi rifiutata, brutta e poco desiderata.
> Poi nel giro delle nostre amicizie ho conosciuto un nuovo ragazzo da poco "entrato". Mi è subito piaciuto fisicamente, abbiamo cominciato a parlare e sentirci spesso;  mai avrei potuto pensare di essere interessata ad un altro e viceversa! Ci siamo vicendevolmente detti della nostra attrazione e deciso di provare ad essere amici.
> ...



io rispondo a questa :
hai tempo anche da vecchia ...


----------



## Ultimo (22 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> e cmq le dimensioni nn contano



Contano invece. Conta un po tutto, è l'uso o il saper usare che fa la differenza, come un po tutto. tutti abbiamo la lingua no? Ma tutti la sanno usare? :singleeye::mrgreen:

Vado a mangiarmi un gelato


----------



## Nicka (22 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> tutti abbiamo la lingua no? Ma tutti la sanno usare? :singleeye::mrgreen:


No!
Ahi ahi ahi...no no no!


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Contano invece. Conta un po tutto, è l'uso o il saper usare che fa la differenza, come un po tutto. tutti abbiamo la lingua no? Ma tutti la sanno usare? :singleeye::mrgreen:
> 
> Vado a mangiarmi un gelato


Si certo comprati due calippi così uno puoi mangiartelo.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No!
> Ahi ahi ahi...no no no!



Quoto. no..no..NO! :incazzato::incazzato::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si certo comprati due calippi così uno puoi mangiartelo.


Dammi la misura del culo, quello del coso-pippa le conosciamo. :rotfl::rotfl:

Solo perchè ti sono amico eh..! usalo bene


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Dammi la misura del culo, quello del coso-pippa le conosciamo. :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Solo perchè ti sono amico eh..! usalo bene


Comprati il calippo fizz...così ti sgraffia pure le pareti anali...


----------



## Ultimo (22 Aprile 2014)

Aprici un treddì sui calippo, noto la cultura enorme del tema.


----------



## feather (22 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> See..!
> 
> 
> Vabbè ok tutti sono come oscuro.. tutti c'è l'hanno grosso come oscuro.:mrgreen:
> ...


La vagina è elastica, tappare si tappa. A meno di casi eccezzionali. 
Ma qualche portatrice sana di vagina può smentirmi o confermare.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> La vagina è elastica, tappare si tappa. A meno di casi eccezzionali.
> Ma qualche portatrice sana di vagina può smentirmi o confermare.


Vabbè ti confermeranno che è elastica, che sia "termo registrante" non credo :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: uh beddamatri..!


----------



## feather (22 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vabbè ti confermeranno che è elastica, che sia "termo registrante" non credo :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: uh beddamatri..!


Qui ci vorrebbe un po' di metodo scientifico. Se c'è una delle forumiste munita di calibro si potrebbe procedere a delle misurazioni di massimo e minimo...


----------



## Sole (22 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> i lunghi tradimenti tra fidanzati non riesco proprio a capirli... ok, può succedere l'avventura da una botta e via, ma altrimenti davvero no. Non ci sono casini di divorzi, case da dividere, figli... ma perchè cazzo non ci si lascia, invece di infognarsi in questi casini?


Concordo.

Capisco il bene che vuoi al tuo fidanzato, una storia di 6 anni lascia comunque delle tracce profonde. Ma penso sia giusto, nella condizione in cui siete, prendervi almeno un periodo di pausa.

Da quello che ho letto, anche il tuo fidanzato non sembra vivere con serenità il vostro rapporto.

Allontanatevi, concedetevi un periodo di riflessione in cui capire come procedere. Ne avete bisogno entrambi.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Qui ci vorrebbe un po' di metodo scientifico. Se c'è una delle forumiste munita di calibro si potrebbe procedere a delle misurazioni di massimo e minimo...



 no vorrei capire, che deve fare col calibro? 

Tu pari bono bono eh..!


----------



## Eliade (22 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti, ho seguito il forum e vorrei raccontare anche la mia storia.
> Sono fidanzata da sei anni con un ragazzo.
> Negli ultimi tempi, sette o otto mesi, le cose con lui sono precipitate. È sempre stanco, nervoso, scorbutico e scontroso; gli ho parlato tante volte ma dice sempre che è il lavoro la causa di tutto. Nell'ultimo anno poi la frequenza dei nostri rapporti sessuali è diventata ridicolmente bassa e non perché non lo cercassi io (la stanchezza, l'impossibilità di stare da soli o di avere casa libera). Da allora io ho cominciato a sentirmi rifiutata, brutta e poco desiderata.
> Poi nel giro delle nostre amicizie ho conosciuto un nuovo ragazzo da poco "entrato". Mi è subito piaciuto fisicamente, abbiamo cominciato a parlare e sentirci spesso;  mai avrei potuto pensare di essere interessata ad un altro e viceversa! Ci siamo vicendevolmente detti della nostra attrazione e deciso di provare ad essere amici.
> ...


Benvenuta, non aggiungo altro che oggi i miei livelli di acidume sono piuttosto elevati. :unhappy:


----------



## feather (22 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> no vorrei capire, che deve fare col calibro?


Ehmmm, magari qui oscuro ti può chiarire meglio. Lui ha il PhD in queste cose.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ehmmm, magari qui oscuro ti può chiarire meglio. Lui ha il PhD in queste cose.



Lui dice*


----------



## Caciottina (22 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti, ho seguito il forum e vorrei raccontare anche la mia storia.
> Sono fidanzata da sei anni con un ragazzo.
> Negli ultimi tempi, sette o otto mesi, le cose con lui sono precipitate. È sempre stanco, nervoso, scorbutico e scontroso; gli ho parlato tante volte ma dice sempre che è il lavoro la causa di tutto. Nell'ultimo anno poi la frequenza dei nostri rapporti sessuali è diventata ridicolmente bassa e non perché non lo cercassi io (la stanchezza, l'impossibilità di stare da soli o di avere casa libera). Da allora io ho cominciato a sentirmi rifiutata, brutta e poco desiderata.
> Poi nel giro delle nostre amicizie ho conosciuto un nuovo ragazzo da poco "entrato". Mi è subito piaciuto fisicamente, abbiamo cominciato a parlare e sentirci spesso;  mai avrei potuto pensare di essere interessata ad un altro e viceversa! Ci siamo vicendevolmente detti della nostra attrazione e deciso di provare ad essere amici.
> ...


...........................................................................
come puoi essere cosi falsa?
...........................................................................


----------



## erab (22 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ...........................................................................
> come puoi essere cosi falsa?
> ...........................................................................


Non è falsa, semplicemente appartiene alla categoria "non lascio finché non trovo un altro"


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Non è falsa, semplicemente appartiene alla categoria "non lascio finché non trovo un altro"


che poi forse è la categoria peggiore


----------



## Caciottina (22 Aprile 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Non è falsa, semplicemente appartiene alla categoria "non lascio finché non trovo un altro"



mm....e' falsa falsissima come le banconote da 25 pounds.
spiegami la differenza che intendi tu?


----------



## erab (22 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mm....e' falsa falsissima come le banconote da 25 pounds.
> spiegami la differenza che intendi tu?


Non la intendo io, la intendono loro.
Ci sono persone, quasi sempre donne, che non si rendono conto di non essere più innamorate 
Nel mentre trascinano il loro rapporto con il partner "ufficiale" convincendosi che le cose miglioreranno
ma, inconsciamente, troppo spaventate dalla prospettiva di restare sole.
Poi arriva un tizio che stimola il loro interesse, se ne infatuano, si fanno travolgere e lasciano 
per re iniziare con questa nuova persona.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Aprile 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Non la intendo io, la intendono loro.
> Ci sono persone, quasi sempre donne, che non si rendono conto di non essere più innamorate
> Nel mentre trascinano il loro rapporto con il partner "ufficiale" convincendosi che le cose miglioreranno
> ma, inconsciamente, troppo spaventate dalla prospettiva di restare sole.
> ...


quindi la puara di rimanere soli....
quindi si .....bugie, finzioni....autonconvincimenti....
cmq ci sono anche uomini cosi....
cmq fanno tutti obbrobbrio


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2014)

*Erab*



erab ha detto:


> Non la intendo io, la intendono loro.
> Ci sono persone, quasi sempre donne, che non si rendono conto di non essere più innamorate
> Nel mentre trascinano il loro rapporto con il partner "ufficiale" convincendosi che le cose miglioreranno
> ma, inconsciamente, troppo spaventate dalla prospettiva di restare sole.
> ...


Io dico sempre che le donne preferiscono piangere su un altro cazzo che piangere da sole....


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io dico sempre che le donne preferiscono piangere su un altro cazzo che piangere da sole....


senza generalizzare, magari...


----------



## erab (22 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io dico sempre che le donne preferiscono piangere su un altro cazzo che piangere da sole....


Questa me la segno, grazie


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> senza generalizzare, magari...


Certo e vale per per gli uomini.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io dico sempre che le donne preferiscono piangere su un altro cazzo che piangere da sole....


mm...non e' fa nulla di male piangere su un altro cazzo se non hai un cazzo avente diritto , come direbbe tebe....


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2014)

*Allora*



erab ha detto:


> Questa me la segno, grazie


Allora segnati pure questa,altra mia teoria.Quando un uomo decide di lasciare una donna,decide oggi e la lascia domani,poi fregnone com'è finisce pure che ci ripensa...!Quando una donna lascia un uomo,ti lascia oggi ma ha già deciso di farlo 6 mesi prima....!


----------



## feather (22 Aprile 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Non la intendo io, la intendono loro.
> Ci sono persone, quasi sempre donne,


Anche uomini, fidati. Ne conosco uno personalmente.


----------



## feather (22 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora segnati pure questa,altra mia teoria.Quando un uomo decide di lasciare una donna,decide oggi e la lascia domani,poi fregnone com'è finisce pure che ci ripensa...!Quando una donna lascia un uomo,ti lascia oggi ma ha già deciso di farlo 6 mesi prima....!


Proprio vero!
Almeno nella gran parte dei casi. Diciamo che le donne spesso hanno bisogno di un sacco di tempo perché la risposta arrivi all'esterno. Gli parte dalla pancia ma ora che arriva al cervello ci vogliono mesi, se non anni.
Un'altra generalizzazione, Chiara mi odierà per questo. Però spesso è proprio così.


----------



## Aspasia (22 Aprile 2014)

Buon pomeriggio, 
Ringrazio tutti per il benvenuto. 
Allora vorrei chiarire alcuni aspetti. 
Ho raccontato di come si comportava il mio ragazzo non per giustificazione, trovo inutile giustificarmi di fronte a dei perfetti sconosciuti, ma per raccontare l'andamento del nostro rapporto negli ultimi tempi.
Gli ho parlato tante,tante,tante volte ma lui non intende che c'è qualcosa che non va fra noi due a prescindere dall'altro.
Per lui stiamo insieme=va tutto bene
Eppure non è così. 
Gli ho chiesto la classica pausa di riflessione e lui mi ha testualmente riferito "ma non dire queste caxxate!"
Ripeto non sono giustificazioni.
Gli ho chiesto perché non mi cerca,perché non mi vuole lui mi ha detto "non è vero,ti inventi tutto" 
Rimango allibita da questo comportamento.
Mi è capitato diverse volte durante la nostra relazione di essere "corteggiata" da altri anche oggettivamente più belli del mio ragazzo e dell'altro eppure con fermezza ho rifiutato e gli ho ignorati. Certamente ero lusingata,ma nulla di più. 
Non riesco a lasciare il mio ragazzo perché son sempre sei anni della mia vita trascorsi con lui,in cui siamo letteralmente cresciuti insieme, perché vorrei non buttare via tutto.
È vero che non ci sono figli di mezzo ma non è ugualmente facile.
In tutto ciò l'altro ha un ruolo piuttosto marginale.
Mi piace ovviamente, ma se avessi il coraggio di lasciare il mio ragazzo non correrei di certo a mettermi con lui.
Non sto di certo a "piangere sul suo cazzo" a volte andiamo a letto, a volte semplicemente beviamo una birra e chiacchieriamo delle sue cose.....giustamente lui tira l'acqua al suo mulino e vorrebbe che lo lasciassi,ma non sta sempre a rinfacciarmelo.

Non so quanto sia riuscita a spiegarvi
Un saluto


----------



## Caciottina (22 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Buon pomeriggio,
> Ringrazio tutti per il benvenuto.
> Allora vorrei chiarire alcuni aspetti.
> Ho raccontato di come si comportava il mio ragazzo non per giustificazione, trovo inutile giustificarmi di fronte a dei perfetti sconosciuti, ma per raccontare l'andamento del nostro rapporto negli ultimi tempi.
> ...


puoi scrivere e dire tutto quello che vuoi. non cam,bia la situazione. ti lamenti del tuo ragazzo? non ti sta bene come ti tratta? bon mollalo......
finche ci resti sei SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE TU dalla parte del torto......
non capisco perche avete il coraggio la sera di tornarvene a casa dopo aver scopato con l amante, e invece vi cagate sotto a prendere la sitruazione in mano (qualora il rapporto con il ragazzo fosse giunto alla fine= chiedi pure la puasa di riflessione) e mollare il povero cristo in questione.....


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Buon pomeriggio,
> Ringrazio tutti per il benvenuto.
> Allora vorrei chiarire alcuni aspetti.
> Ho raccontato di come si comportava il mio ragazzo non per giustificazione, trovo inutile giustificarmi di fronte a dei perfetti sconosciuti, ma per raccontare l'andamento del nostro rapporto negli ultimi tempi.
> ...


Il coraggio a volte bisogna darselo.   Leggi la storia di Snoopy,anche se lui è un tradito e tu una traditrice,la conclusione a cui è arrivato lui è la stessa cui devi arrivare tu.

6 anni sono tanti,quelli che hai ancora da vivere certamente molti di più.


----------



## Aspasia (22 Aprile 2014)

Certo è facile giudicare senza essere nella situazione. 
Comunque non ho mai negato di essere dalla parte del torto


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2014)

*E*



Aspasia ha detto:


> Buon pomeriggio,
> Ringrazio tutti per il benvenuto.
> Allora vorrei chiarire alcuni aspetti.
> Ho raccontato di come si comportava il mio ragazzo non per giustificazione, trovo inutile giustificarmi di fronte a dei perfetti sconosciuti, ma per raccontare l'andamento del nostro rapporto negli ultimi tempi.
> ...


E certo che non piangi sul cazzo dell'altro,ci saltelli allegramente quando non gli dai le spalle.....Bè 6 anni della tua vita trascorsi con lui ti rendono difficile lasciarlo ma non ti rendono difficile l'appecoronarti senza mutande ad un estraneo...!Sei proprio nà bella tipa.


----------



## Aspasia (22 Aprile 2014)

Principessa: non mi metterei con lui non perché non mi piaccia...anzi! 
 mi sembra inutile gettarsi subito eventualmente nelle braccia di un altro, lui da parte sua dice che vorrebbe stare insieme a me.
Perplesso: ti ringrazio del consiglio, leggerò la storia senz altro


----------



## MK (22 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Buon pomeriggio,
> Ringrazio tutti per il benvenuto.
> Allora vorrei chiarire alcuni aspetti.
> Ho raccontato di come si comportava il mio ragazzo non per giustificazione, trovo inutile giustificarmi di fronte a dei perfetti sconosciuti, ma per raccontare l'andamento del nostro rapporto negli ultimi tempi.
> ...


Il problema tra te e il tuo ragazzo è il non sentirti desiderata?


----------



## Caciottina (22 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Guarda che qui è pieno di porci traditori/traditrici e di cornuti/e, per cui.........


ma quel giudizio viene da me....che non sono ne traditrice ne tradita....


----------



## Aspasia (22 Aprile 2014)

Oscuro:.....noto una certa tendenza alla volgarità eh? 
Vabbuo' ognuno è fatto a modo suo


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Aspasia ha detto:


> Oscuro:.....noto una certa tendenza alla volgarità eh?
> Vabbuo' ognuno è fatto a modo suo


Si,decisamente voluta,faresti bene a preoccuparti delle tue di tendenze...


----------



## Caciottina (22 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Oscuro:.....noto una certa tendenza alla volgarità eh?
> Vabbuo' ognuno è fatto a modo suo


scusa.....
io piu che giudicarti, per onor  del dialogo e confronto ti faccio delle domande, alle quali ti sei ben vista dal rispondere se non con : ma e' facile parlare se non ci sei....
no io non ci sono in quella situazione perche ho rispetto del mio ragazzo. non dico che lo amo, perche non c entrerebbe nulla, nemmeno tu tradiresti il tuo ragzzzo se lo amassi....o meglio non con premeditazione...


----------



## Aspasia (22 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Il problema tra te e il tuo ragazzo è il non sentirti desiderata?


Uno dei problemi ma non il principale.
Ultimamente non riesco davvero a capirlo
Intendo anche prima dell'altro
si chiude nel mutismo,risponde male, ha scatti d'ira e combinata al fatto di non sentirmi desiderata mi manda al manicomio


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Aspasia ha detto:


> Uno dei problemi ma non il principale.
> Ultimamente non riesco davvero a capirlo
> Intendo anche prima dell'altro
> si chiude nel mutismo,risponde male, ha scatti d'ira e combinata al fatto di non sentirmi desiderata mi manda al manicomio


Adesso si chiama manicomio....


----------



## Aspasia (22 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso si chiama manicomio....


E' un modo di dire toscano : D


----------



## Caciottina (22 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Dici quando le hai dato della falsa?
> 
> Beh ma lo è, di fatto.
> 
> ...


be e' lei che si e' detta falsa per prima, io ho solo conocrdato 
pero si hai ragione, si puo far quel che si vuole nella vita, ci mancherebbe, basta appunto sapere chi si e'....e non cospargersi di acqua santa e poi anadare nella fossa del diavolo....

si capisce la metafora?


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Uno dei problemi ma non il principale.
> Ultimamente non riesco davvero a capirlo
> Intendo anche prima dell'altro
> si chiude nel mutismo,risponde male, ha scatti d'ira e combinata al fatto di non sentirmi desiderata mi manda al manicomio


prova ad ascoltarlo.   nel senso di farlo parlare diffusamente di sè.  magari arrivi a capire cos'ha che ha


----------



## MK (22 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Uno dei problemi ma non il principale.
> Ultimamente non riesco davvero a capirlo
> Intendo anche prima dell'altro
> si chiude nel mutismo,risponde male, ha scatti d'ira e combinata al fatto di non sentirmi desiderata mi manda al manicomio


E se ci fosse un'altra?


----------



## Aspasia (22 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> scusa.....
> io piu che giudicarti, per onor  del dialogo e confronto ti faccio delle domande, alle quali ti sei ben vista dal rispondere se non con : ma e' facile parlare se non ci sei....
> no io non ci sono in quella situazione perche ho rispetto del mio ragazzo. non dico che lo amo, perche non c entrerebbe nulla, nemmeno tu tradiresti il tuo ragzzzo se lo amassi....o meglio non con premeditazione...


Hai ragione scusami e fino a poco tempo fa avrei risposto anche io cosi ma : D ho letto il tuo messaggio dopo essermi alterata per il messaggio di oscuro xDDD


----------



## Aspasia (22 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> be e' lei che si e' detta falsa per prima, io ho solo conocrdato
> pero si hai ragione, si puo far quel che si vuole nella vita, ci mancherebbe, basta appunto sapere chi si e'....e non cospargersi di acqua santa e poi anadare nella fossa del diavolo....
> 
> si capisce la metafora?


La metafora è interessante. ..no fare la santa non è mai stato da me


----------



## Caciottina (22 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Hai ragione scusami e fino a poco tempo fa avrei risposto anche io cosi ma : D ho letto il tuo messaggio dopo essermi alterata per il messaggio di oscuro xDDD


dimmi, perche non riesci a lasciarlo?
posso? proprio perche non lo ami.
se lo amassi un minimo o gli volessi bene, o meglio, se volessi il suo bene, lo lasceresti.
non e' una critica, sto ragionando con te....perche questa situazione non fa bene ne a te ne a lui che poveraccio si ritrova le corna.
il periodo no nella coppia ci sta. io anche sono fidanzata da  6 anni....pensi che non ci siano stati momenti in cui io mi sono sentita rifiutata e/o viceversa? certo che ci sono stati.....ma non mi sono mai sognata di lanciarmi tra le braccia di una ltro, ne lui l ha fatto con altre.....
ci si sedeva a tavola.....e abbiamo sempre parlato di tutto dicendoci: la possiamo risolvere? si? bene, come....
no? ok che facciamo?
poi non ci siamo mai lasciati.....
dovresti ricordarti che a questa persoan hai donato 6 anni della tua vita come lui ha fatto con te.....almeno l essere leale se non fedele......solo questo.
devi potergli dare la possibilita di scegliere se vivere di corna oppure no.


----------



## Aspasia (22 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> E se ci fosse un'altra?


non escludo niente, ma non credo, però anche  se avesse un'altra.....di sicuro non potrei essere io ad avere da ridire,no?
Forse è il suo modo di comportarsi che mi dice che non mi ama più, non le sue parole


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Uno dei problemi ma non il principale.
> Ultimamente non riesco davvero a capirlo
> Intendo anche prima dell'altro
> si chiude nel mutismo,risponde male, ha scatti d'ira e combinata al fatto di non sentirmi desiderata mi manda al manicomio



potresti lasciarlo ad esempio, cosi che possa farsi la sua vita


----------



## Aspasia (22 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> dimmi, perche non riesci a lasciarlo?
> posso? proprio perche non lo ami.
> se lo amassi un minimo o gli volessi bene, o meglio, se volessi il suo bene, lo lasceresti.
> non e' una critica, sto ragionando con te....perche questa situazione non fa bene ne a te ne a lui che poveraccio si ritrova le corna.
> ...


Il tuo ragionamento non fa assolutamente una piega
Prima che succedesse il "fattaccio" dell'amante,ci siamo messi a discutere di noi E ho cercato di spiegargli tutte le mie cose e di spiegargli come vedevo io I suoi comportamenti. 
Lui è diventato una furia,sbatacchiava le cose in qua ed in la facendo un gran casino. 
Capisci purtroppo che non è facile parlare con una persona che fa così.
Non lo demonizzo, ma non mi piace che passi per "san cornuto"


----------



## Caciottina (22 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Il tuo ragionamento non fa assolutamente una piega
> Prima che succedesse il "fattaccio" dell'amante,ci siamo messi a discutere di noi E ho cercato di spiegargli tutte le mie cose e di spiegargli come vedevo io I suoi comportamenti.
> Lui è diventato una furia,sbatacchiava le cose in qua ed in la facendo un gran casino.
> Capisci purtroppo che non è facile parlare con una persona che fa così.
> Non lo demonizzo, ma non mi piace che passi per "san cornuto"


ma lo e'...cioe' non e'; che tutto quello che hai scritto su di lui giustifica le corna,,,,,te ne saresti potuta andare....allora li si che avresti avuto tutte le ragioni del mondo per andare via e poi una volta libera fare quello che p[iu ti piaceva con l amante.....
adesso mi dispiace ma sei solo tu dalla parte del torto......
ecmq sei ancora in tempo a lasciarlo (magari senza confessare) .....
se per te invece suona comew una giustificazione allora che apsetti? hai tutte le ragiobni per lascauiarlo....hai paura che si arrabbi?
non so li in toscana , ma a roma si dice: come si incazza si scazza, scende dal cazzoe  ava  piedi......


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Aspasia ha detto:


> Hai ragione scusami e fino a poco tempo fa avrei risposto anche io cosi ma : D ho letto il tuo messaggio dopo essermi alterata per il messaggio di oscuro xDDD


Ti sei alterata perchè senza giri di parole ti ho scritto quello che non ti piace leggere.


----------



## Eratò (22 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Il tuo ragionamento non fa assolutamente una piegaPrima che succedesse il "fattaccio" dell'amante,ci siamo messi a discutere di noi E ho cercato di spiegargli tutte le mie cose e di spiegargli come vedevo io I suoi comportamenti. Lui è diventato una furia,sbatacchiava le cose in qua ed in la facendo un gran casino. Capisci purtroppo che non è facile parlare con una persona che fa così.Non lo demonizzo, ma non mi piace che passi per "san cornuto"


Descrivi il tuo ragazzo come un pazzo scatenato incapace di comunicare come un essere umano.Aggiungiamo che tu lotradisci senza alcun senso di colpa e che ti senti giustificata vistoil suo comportamento.E che coppia meravigliosa amici!Riuscite a tirare fuori il peggio di voi stessi reciprocamente.E già questo modo di stare insieme non è una motivazione valida per lasciarvi?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Descrivi il tuo ragazzo come un pazzo scatenato incapace di comunicare come un essere umano.Aggiungiamo che tu lotradisci senza alcun senso di colpa e che ti senti giustificata vistoil suo comportamento.E che coppia meravigliosa amici!Riuscite a tirare fuori il peggio di voi stessi reciprocamente.E già questo modo di stare insieme non è una motivazione valida per lasciarvi?


Verde mio.


----------



## MK (22 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> non escludo niente, ma non credo, però anche  se avesse un'altra.....di sicuro non potrei essere io ad avere da ridire,no?
> Forse è il suo modo di comportarsi che mi dice che non mi ama più, non le sue parole


Ok. Tu lo ami ancora?


----------



## Aspasia (22 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma lo e'...cioe' non e'; che tutto quello che hai scritto su di lui giustifica le corna,,,,,te ne saresti potuta andare....allora li si che avresti avuto tutte le ragioni del mondo per andare via e poi una volta libera fare quello che p[iu ti piaceva con l amante.....
> adesso mi dispiace ma sei solo tu dalla parte del torto......
> ecmq sei ancora in tempo a lasciarlo (magari senza confessare) .....
> se per te invece suona comew una giustificazione allora che apsetti? hai tutte le ragiobni per lascauiarlo....hai paura che si arrabbi?
> non so li in toscana , ma a roma si dice: come si incazza si scazza, scende dal cazzoe  ava  piedi......


Ah sí,si dice anche qui! 
Purtroppo si, ho un po' paura della sua reazione.
Anche questo è il motivo di varie nostre litigate. 
Io non so I vostri uomini, ma fanno delle mattane così esagerate quando discutete?
Divani sollevati,sedie rovesciate,calci alle porte
Non so lui è la mia prima e vera storia, nel mio immaginario tutti fanno così quando si litiga


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Ah sí,si dice anche qui!
> Purtroppo si, ho un po' paura della sua reazione.
> Anche questo è il motivo di varie nostre litigate.
> Io non so I vostri uomini, ma fanno delle mattane così esagerate quando discutete?
> ...



ma anche no! ma uno che fa cosi dovrebbe essere mollato dopo mezza litigata...


----------



## MK (22 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Ah sí,si dice anche qui!
> Purtroppo si, ho un po' paura della sua reazione.
> Anche questo è il motivo di varie nostre litigate.
> Io non so I vostri uomini, ma fanno delle mattane così esagerate quando discutete?
> ...


Non tutti per fortuna. Ma è sempre stato così o è cambiato recentemente?


----------



## Caciottina (22 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Ah sí,si dice anche qui!
> Purtroppo si, ho un po' paura della sua reazione.
> Anche questo è il motivo di varie nostre litigate.
> Io non so I vostri uomini, ma fanno delle mattane così esagerate quando discutete?
> ...



No. Il mio non fa cosi ma nella maniera piu asspluta...nemmeno alza la voce....
Non è normale un comportamento cosi. Ma non ti picchia vero?


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> No. Il mio non fa cosi ma nella maniera piu asspluta...nemmeno alza la voce....
> Non è normale un comportamento cosi. Ma non ti picchia vero?


Ma uno del genere andrebbe lasciato non tradito....LASCIATO


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Ah sí,si dice anche qui!
> Purtroppo si, ho un po' paura della sua reazione.
> Anche questo è il motivo di varie nostre litigate.
> Io non so I vostri uomini, ma fanno delle mattane così esagerate quando discutete?
> ...


No. fannno così solo le persone fuori di testa.   quanti anni avete voi 2?


----------



## ipazia (22 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Ah sí,si dice anche qui!
> Purtroppo si, ho un po' paura della sua reazione.
> Anche questo è il motivo di varie nostre litigate.
> Io non so I vostri uomini, ma fanno delle mattane così esagerate quando discutete?
> ...


ciao

ma tu, al di là del sentirti desiderata o meno...ti vedi una vita con uno di cui hai paura?


----------



## Nicka (22 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Ah sí,si dice anche qui!
> Purtroppo si, ho un po' paura della sua reazione.
> Anche questo è il motivo di varie nostre litigate.
> Io non so I vostri uomini, ma fanno delle mattane così esagerate quando discutete?
> ...


Ti hanno già risposto,ma repetita iuvant...no, non si fa così quando si discute...


----------



## Eratò (22 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Verde mio.


No veramente.L'amore non è un concetto semplice ma complesso.Racchiude in sé 
diversi sentimenti, principi e valori e contiene 
anche la qualita della "pazienza"...Se la persona che ami sta attraversando un momento difficile
di qualsiasi natura esso sia ti viene spontaneo di sostenerlo con pazienza e spirito di sacrificio dimenticando rose, fiori e ciuciu e ciacia...Aspetti e ti metti un attimo da parte se ami veramente.Ma forse e chiedere troppo? Boh!


----------



## Caciottina (22 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma uno del genere andrebbe lasciato non tradito....LASCIATO



 lo so....pero' tocca pure vedere...non che sia il suo caso, ma se ad uno gli dici, che ne so...
pezzo di merda salatato in padella, parliamo perche mi hai rotto il cazzo che non mi caghi.....cazzo moscio.....
per dire......
te credo che saltano divani etc tec...
ah no, in quel caso andrebbe lasciata lei

cmq.....aborro le corna.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> No veramente.L'amore non è un concetto semplice ma complesso.Racchiude in sé
> diversi sentimenti, principi e valori e contiene
> anche la qualita della "pazienza"...Se la persona che ami sta attraversando un momento difficile
> di qualsiasi natura esso sia ti viene spontaneo di sostenerlo con pazienza e spirito di sacrificio dimenticando rose, fiori e ciuciu e ciacia...Aspetti e ti metti un attimo da parte se ami veramente.Ma forse e chiedere troppo? Boh!



Concordo anche stavolta. Sul serio eh.

Sai abbiamo l'attenuante della giovane età, attenuante da non trascurare. Poi se ci metti che sono fidanzati, ancor di più possiamo cercare di capire che sbagliare si può, capirlo anche, non ripetere l'errore fondamentale.


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2014)

*Sai*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> lo so....pero' tocca pure vedere...non che sia il suo caso, ma se ad uno gli dici, che ne so...
> pezzo di merda salatato in padella, parliamo perche mi hai rotto il cazzo che non mi caghi.....cazzo moscio.....
> per dire......
> te credo che saltano divani etc tec...
> ...


Sai quello che disturba cos'è?che aspasia parla del suo uomo in maniera sprezzante e intanto sono 6 anni che sopporta,e non contenta di sopportare ha pensato bene pure di calarsi le mutande....quanto si sente vittima Aspasia.Basterebbe fare la DONNA lasciarlo e farsi tutte le pecorine che si vuole in ogni cesso d'autostrada.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai quello che disturba cos'è?che aspasia parla del suo uomo in maniera sprezzante e intanto sono 6 anni che sopporta,e non contenta di sopportare ha pensato bene pure di calarsi le mutande....quanto si sente vittima Aspasia.Basterebbe fare la DONNA lasciarlo e farsi tutte le pecorine che si vuole in ogni cesso d'autostrada.


quello che non xcapisco io e':
6 anni di relazione. immagino non sara la prima volta che questo sventola divani e sedie....
ma un confronto con una amica? una mamma? una siorella?
insomma e' possibile che in 6 anni nessuno le abbia detto che non e' normale sventolare divani e sedie a meno che non sei a TLC WWE ?


----------



## ipazia (22 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai quello che disturba cos'è?che aspasia parla del suo uomo in maniera sprezzante e intanto sono 6 anni che sopporta,e non contenta di sopportare ha pensato bene pure di calarsi le mutande....quanto si sente vittima Aspasia.Basterebbe fare la DONNA lasciarlo e farsi tutte le pecorine che si vuole in ogni cesso d'autostrada.


Oscuro, se un mio ipotetico uomo si permettesse di prendere a calci una porta, facesse volare divani e sedie..ti assicuro che in un modo o nell'altro non potrebbe ripeterlo più.

E sono pienamente d'accordo con te che il modo per uscire da una situazione di questo tipo non è trovarsi un amante.

Anzi, penso sia anche controproducente perchè con l'amante vai a star bene e rientri carica e pronta per poter continuare a tollerare. 

Ma l'azione che questo genere di azioni VIOLENTE et MINACCIOSE hanno sul lungo termine è di bloccare. E non far vedere una possibilità di soluzione. quindi si vanno a cercare scorciatoie.

Che a prescindere per un attimo dal tradimento in sè, tolgono proprio la possibilità di darsi il modo di riflettere e osservare l'uomo che si scelto di avere vicino. 

Mi piacerebbe sapere se lei ha paura o meno di lui. O se ne ha talmente tanta da non riuscire neanche a dirsela.


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2014)

*Ipazia*



ipazia ha detto:


> Oscuro, se un mio ipotetico uomo si permettesse di prendere a calci una porta, facesse volare divani e sedie..ti assicuro che in un modo o nell'altro non potrebbe ripeterlo più.
> 
> E sono pienamente d'accordo con te che il modo per uscire da una situazione di questo tipo non è trovarsi un amante.
> 
> ...


Io non ci credo invece.Secondo me non è vero che il suo uomo agisce così.Lei sta esagerando per sentirsi meno responsabile,non ci vuole tanto a capirlo...!


----------



## Eratò (22 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Concordo anche stavolta. Sul serio eh.
> 
> Sai abbiamo l'attenuante della giovane età, attenuante da non trascurare. Poi se ci metti che sono fidanzati, ancor di più possiamo cercare di capire che sbagliare si può, capirlo anche, non ripetere l'errore fondamentale.


Ma infatti non parlavo del caso specifico ma in generale.È che non sopporto che le colpe del tradimento vengano tutte addossate al tradito perché era esaurito, scorbutico etc etc.Cercare giustificazioni del proprio comportamento sbagliato oltre se stessi quando ci sono alternative al tradimento.Dai siamo onesti....


----------



## Ultimo (22 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ma infatti non parlavo del caso specifico ma in generale.È che non sopporto che le colpe del tradimento vengano tutte addossate al tradito perché era esaurito, scorbutico etc etc.Cercare giustificazioni del proprio comportamento sbagliato oltre se stessi quando ci sono alternative al tradimento.Dai siamo onesti....



La penso esattamente come te, forse non mi sono spiegato nel post precedente, tu sei greca ( mi sembra) ma io sono siculo. :rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (22 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La penso esattamente come te, forse non mi sono spiegato nel post precedente, tu sei greca ( mi sembra) ma io sono siculo. :rotfl:


E che son dura di testa oggi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (22 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non ci credo invece.Secondo me non è vero che il suo uomo agisce così.Lei sta esagerando per sentirsi meno responsabile,non ci vuole tanto a capirlo...!


Può essere che sia come dici tu. Non ho certezze.

Ma il dubbio me lo pongo. Sono situazioni molto diffuse, te la firmo proprio. E in questo periodo ne sto osservando una da vicino proprio. E vista da fuori, credimi, non riusciresti mai ad immaginare quello che succede dentro casa.


----------



## Aspasia (22 Aprile 2014)

*cari*

Lui è sempre stato un tipo iracondo, questo lato del carattere purtroppo lo ha preso dal padre che è mooooooolto peggio di lui.
Ho assistito a certe scene in casa sua da cagarsi in mano.
Io da parte mia sono sempre stata un tipo che nonostante le mattane,quando mi ha chiesto scusa  gliel ho sempre perdonato e forse ho sbagliato. Non sono a fare la vittima,perché se avessi voluto sarei subito partita a scrivere delle sue mattane.
Ora con questa crisi generale nostra un comportamento del genere non mi va più bene E non mi sento  purtroppo tranquilla ad affrontare discorsi con lui. 
Non mi ha mai messo le mani addosso, sarei bugiarda a dirlo,ma quando mi guarda con gli occhi a pazzo mi impaurisco


----------



## Caciottina (22 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Lui è sempre stato un tipo iracondo, questo lato del carattere purtroppo lo ha preso dal padre che è mooooooolto peggio di lui.
> Ho assistito a certe scene in casa sua da cagarsi in mano.
> Io da parte mia sono sempre stata un tipo che nonostante le mattane,quando mi ha chiesto scusa  gliel ho sempre perdonato e forse ho sbagliato. Non sono a fare la vittima,perché se avessi voluto sarei subito partita a scrivere delle sue mattane.
> Ora con questa crisi generale nostra un comportamento del genere non mi va più bene E non mi sento  purtroppo tranquilla ad affrontare discorsi con lui.
> Non mi ha mai messo le mani addosso, sarei bugiarda a dirlo,ma quando mi guarda con gli occhi a pazzo mi impaurisco


fai una cosa...per il bene di tutti....prendi le tue cosine dall armadio, quando lui non c'e', a scanso di equivoci, e te ne vai.....ndo te pare.....ma non mi sembra piu il caso, per un motivo o per un altro, che restiate insieme....


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Aspasia ha detto:


> Lui è sempre stato un tipo iracondo, questo lato del carattere purtroppo lo ha preso dal padre che è mooooooolto peggio di lui.
> Ho assistito a certe scene in casa sua da cagarsi in mano.
> Io da parte mia sono sempre stata un tipo che nonostante le mattane,quando mi ha chiesto scusa  gliel ho sempre perdonato e forse ho sbagliato. Non sono a fare la vittima,perché se avessi voluto sarei subito partita a scrivere delle sue mattane.
> Ora con questa crisi generale nostra un comportamento del genere non mi va più bene E non mi sento  purtroppo tranquilla ad affrontare discorsi con lui.
> Non mi ha mai messo le mani addosso, sarei bugiarda a dirlo,ma quando mi guarda con gli occhi a pazzo mi impaurisco


Ti impaurisci?e se scopre che sei finita in spaccata su altro membro non ti prende la paura?davanti al pisellino di un altro la paura ti passa?aspasia....ma a chi vuoi raccontarla?


----------



## ipazia (22 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Lui è sempre stato un tipo iracondo, questo lato del carattere purtroppo lo ha preso dal padre che è mooooooolto peggio di lui.
> Ho assistito a certe scene in casa sua da cagarsi in mano.
> Io da parte mia sono sempre stata un tipo che nonostante le mattane,quando mi ha chiesto scusa  gliel ho sempre perdonato e forse ho sbagliato. Non sono a fare la vittima,perché se avessi voluto sarei subito partita a scrivere delle sue mattane.
> Ora con questa crisi generale nostra un comportamento del genere non mi va più bene E non mi sento  purtroppo tranquilla ad affrontare discorsi con lui.
> Non mi ha mai messo le mani addosso, sarei bugiarda a dirlo,ma quando mi guarda con gli occhi a pazzo mi impaurisco


Messa così, mi sembra che il tuo domandarti se sei o meno falsa possa essere rimandato ad un poi.

mi sembra più importante che tu ti chieda se hai voglia di fare progetti con uno che se ti "guarda con gli occhi da pazzo" ti impaurisci.

E una volta che hai risposto a questa domanda, che ti studi il modo per affrontare la questione, in un modo o nell'altro.

Di mio penso che tradire uno che ti fa paura sia una forma di fuga, dalla situazione.

Una di quelle fughe che non ti porta a capire da che parte stare fra l'altro.

Quindi una fuga controproducente e assolutamente inutile.

Una fuga che ti fa stare. praticamente.


----------



## disincantata (22 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> e cmq le dimensioni nn contano


Provane uno piccolo piccolo poi uno consistente e solido e ne parliamo. 

Contano e come.  Non basta, ma prova a fare una torta senza gli ingredienti base.


----------



## ipazia (22 Aprile 2014)

E aggiungo che quello non è un lato del carattere. Ma che cavolo.


----------



## Aspasia (22 Aprile 2014)

non abitiamo insieme, non so se si era capito
Comunque lui ha 30 anni ed io 24
Per quel che riguarda il "non l hai detto a nessuno delle mattane" è problematico perché ormai le amicizie sono tutte mischiate. 
Non voglio dipingerlo come il pezzo di merda,perché non lo è. 
Difficile da credere che lui abbia questi scatti. 
Sembrava il classico tranquillo addirittura  io mi sono stupita la prima volta.
Per tutti lui è "il giovane e bravo avvocato D. Figlio del bravissimo dottor D. Che ragazza fortunata che sei blablabla"


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2014)

*Ma*



Aspasia ha detto:


> non abitiamo insieme, non so se si era capito
> Comunque lui ha 30 anni ed io 24
> Per quel che riguarda il "non l hai detto a nessuno delle mattane" è problematico perché ormai le amicizie sono tutte mischiate.
> Non voglio dipingerlo come il pezzo di merda,perché non lo è.
> ...


Ma parlaci di te,non di lui...dai coraggio.


----------



## Aspasia (22 Aprile 2014)

Beh Oscuro mi sento quella feccia di cui si nutrono I funghi : D incapace a salvare una relazione, indecisa su tutto, senza palle, zoccola....


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Aspasia ha detto:


> Beh Oscuro mi sento quella feccia di cui si nutrono I funghi : D incapace a salvare una relazione, indecisa su tutto, senza palle, zoccola....


Dai non esagerare sei solo scorretta e disonesta.Ma a 24 anni ci può stare.


----------



## disincantata (22 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> io rispondo a questa :
> hai tempo anche da vecchia ...



Ancora di piu' da pensionata. 

Mannaggia alla Fornero.


----------



## ipazia (22 Aprile 2014)

Ma Aspasia...prima di dirle agli altri, lo devi chiedere a te stessa se vuoi continuare a considerare mattane quelle che dal mio punto di vista mattane non sono. E neanche scatti. E neanche carattere.

E il punto non è definire lui, ma definire te stessa nel rapporto con lui.

Tu lo vuoi uno che ha di questi scatti?


----------



## Eratò (22 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Beh Oscuro mi sento quella feccia di cui si nutrono I funghi : D incapace a salvare una relazione, indecisa su tutto, senza palle, zoccola....


Lascia stare le crisi esistenziali, lascia perdere a lui e anche al amante che sei ancora in tempo
...Cerca di costruire la tua vita partendo dalla felicità e non dalla paura e dai rimorsi già prima d'iniziare a realizzarti...fai in modo da non doverti sputtare nello specchio a 50 anni


----------



## Aspasia (22 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma Aspasia...prima di dirle agli altri, lo devi chiedere a te stessa se vuoi continuare a considerare mattane quelle che dal mio punto di vista mattane non sono. E neanche scatti. E neanche carattere.
> 
> E il punto non è definire lui, ma definire te stessa nel rapporto con lui.
> 
> Tu lo vuoi uno che ha di questi scatti?


Prima lo sopportavo......ora non più,non penso proprio di volere per la vita o in casa una persona del genere eppure sono bloccata in questo limbo e veramente non mi piaccio così


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2014)

*Aspasia*



Aspasia ha detto:


> Prima lo sopportavo......ora non più,non penso proprio di volere per la vita o in casa una persona del genere eppure sono bloccata in questo limbo e veramente non mi piaccio così


La tua storia è finita.è solo una questione di tempo.


----------



## Eliade (22 Aprile 2014)

Io però non ho capito una cosa, ma quando lui ha questi modi sgarbati (non quando tu gli parli dei vostri problemi), tu come ti comporti? Abbozzi oppure lo mandi sonoramente a quel paese dicendogliene 4?


----------



## ipazia (22 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Prima lo sopportavo......ora non più,non penso proprio di volere per la vita o in casa una persona del genere eppure sono bloccata in questo limbo e veramente non mi piaccio così





oscuro ha detto:


> La tua storia è finita.è solo una questione di tempo.


Già. Penso anche io. 

Ma il punto per te è come uscire da questo limbo.

E l'amante non mi sembra una buona strada. E non per questioni di giusto o sbagliato.

Ma perchè non è funzionale a quello che devi fare per uscire dal limbo di cui parli. 
E quello che devi fare è raccogliere idee e energie e individuare che strada vuoi seguire se decidi di andartene.

L'amante in questo momento è una distrazione, secondo me, che non ti permette di sentire tutto quello che devi sentire per capirti. 

Ti fa stare bene. Ma io penso che a te adesso serva stare male, fino in fondo. 

Miei pensieri ovviamente.


----------



## Aspasia (22 Aprile 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io però non ho capito una cosa, ma quando lui ha questi modi sgarbati (non quando tu gli parli dei vostri problemi), tu come ti comporti? Abbozzi oppure lo mandi sonoramente a quel paese dicendogliene 4?


Mmmmh allora inizialmente gli chiedo di stare calmo e di smetterla ma I  genere non serve a niente. 
E con moooolta calma gli dico sempre che le mattane lasciano il tempo che trovano e che è BISOGNA discutere ma essere tranquilli. Lui certe volte si calma e altre invece fa peggio (divani,sedie, parasole della macchina strappato ecc ecc) se la cosa degenera troppo io mi levo dai quattro passi in genere e lui mi richiama e chiede scusa,allora io gliene dico un po' ma con mooooolta calma visto che lui in genere a quel punto sta gia frignando e chiedendo scusa
Probabilmente sbaglio non so


----------



## Aspasia (22 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Già. Penso anche io.
> 
> Ma il punto per te è come uscire da questo limbo.
> 
> ...


Avete ragione entrambi. 
Mi mancano le palle
Lo so
Ma quando l'altro mi chiama e mi chiede se ci possiamo vedere, solo l'idea di vederlo mi tranquillizza.
So già che passerò una serata tranquilla,che sarò contenta.
Sia che andiamo a letto sia che parliamo tutta la sera. 
Lo so che non va bene per me; cioè mi fa bene per quella sera li,ma poi non va bene perché mi crogiolo nel limbo


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2014)

*Non*



Aspasia ha detto:


> Avete ragione entrambi.
> Mi mancano le palle
> Lo so
> Ma quando l'altro mi chiama e mi chiede se ci possiamo vedere, solo l'idea di vederlo mi tranquillizza.
> ...


Non va bene perchè non è la soluzione e sei scorretta.


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Lui è sempre stato un tipo iracondo, questo lato del carattere purtroppo lo ha preso dal padre che è mooooooolto peggio di lui.
> Ho assistito a certe scene in casa sua da cagarsi in mano.
> Io da parte mia sono sempre stata un tipo che nonostante le mattane,quando mi ha chiesto scusa  gliel ho sempre perdonato e forse ho sbagliato. Non sono a fare la vittima,perché se avessi voluto sarei subito partita a scrivere delle sue mattane.
> Ora con questa crisi generale nostra un comportamento del genere non mi va più bene E non mi sento  purtroppo tranquilla ad affrontare discorsi con lui.
> Non mi ha mai messo le mani addosso, sarei bugiarda a dirlo,ma quando mi guarda con gli occhi a pazzo mi impaurisco


lascialo.  ma prima lascia il tuo amante.   chè altrimenti il tuo fidanzato la prima cosa cui penserà è che lo lasci perchè hai un altro.   Quindi mettiti in condizione di non offrirgli chances.

Non avendoti mai messo le mani addosso e non essendoci testi che possono confermare i suoi scleri,non hai abbastanza elementi per ora denunciarlo a qualsiasi titolo.

Ma lascialo.   al più presto


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2014)

*esimio professore*



oscuro ha detto:


> Non va bene perchè non è la soluzione e sei scorretta.


Aspasia ha paura 

ha talmente paura che ha persino paura di aver paura del fidanzato e ovviamente fa anche fatica a capire la cazzata rappresentata dall'amante.

Deve chiedere aiuto.   Mi chiedo se questa ragazza abbia un fratello,una sorella,dei genitori con cui confidarsi.  e che la possano aiutare a fare quei passi che servono per uscire dal guado


----------



## Eliade (22 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Mmmmh allora inizialmente gli chiedo di stare calmo e di smetterla ma I  genere non serve a niente.
> E con moooolta calma gli dico sempre che le mattane lasciano il tempo che trovano e che è BISOGNA discutere ma essere tranquilli. Lui certe volte si calma e altre invece fa peggio (divani,sedie, parasole della macchina strappato ecc ecc) se la cosa degenera troppo io mi levo dai quattro passi in genere e lui mi richiama e chiede scusa,allora io gliene dico un po' ma con mooooolta calma visto che lui in genere a quel punto sta gia frignando e chiedendo scusa
> Probabilmente sbaglio non so


E cosa stai aspettando a fuggire?
Non vorrei sembrare allarmista, ma quanto tempo passerà prima che al posto del parasole ci sia tu? 
Scusami ma questo tipo mi sembra piuttosto violento, anzi ti consigli di lasciarlo anche in presenza, nelle vicinanze in modo che lo veda, di un parente anche piuttosto corpulento.


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2014)

*Esimio*



perplesso ha detto:


> Aspasia ha paura
> 
> ha talmente paura che ha persino paura di aver paura del fidanzato e ovviamente fa anche fatica a capire la cazzata rappresentata dall'amante.
> 
> Deve chiedere aiuto.   Mi chiedo se questa ragazza abbia un fratello,una sorella,dei genitori con cui confidarsi.  e che la possano aiutare a fare quei passi che servono per uscire dal guado


Esimio,vorrei invitarla in questa mia riflessione.La paura di solito genera non azioni.Sovente nei corsi P.A.D,percepire,analizzare,decidere,la paura viene vista come fattore ostativo davanti ad ogni tipo di azione.Quindi la paura di imbattersi in un altro pisello turgido non c'è stata,perchè invece in altre circostanze è presente ed invalidante verso ogni tipo di scelta?Questa paura viaggia a targhe alterne?Aspetto fiducioso una sua disamina.A presto.


----------



## perplesso (23 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esimio,vorrei invitarla in questa mia riflessione.La paura di solito genera non azioni.Sovente nei corsi P.A.D,percepire,analizzare,decidere,la paura viene vista come fattore ostativo davanti ad ogni tipo di azione.Quindi la paura di imbattersi in un altro pisello turgido non c'è stata,perchè invece in altre circostanze è presente ed invalidante verso ogni tipo di scelta?Questa paura viaggia a targhe alterne?Aspetto fiducioso una sua disamina.A presto.


Aspasia ha cercato una via di fuga.   un'oasi nel deserto.  perchè non è in grado di prendere decisioni definitive.

Certo che farsi un altro ganzo è la via del coniglio,ma chi ha paura difficilmente fa scelte razionali.  Che poi ci sia una buona dose di egoismo,nel senso che sta ragazza non si sente più calcolata dal fidanzato ed ad un certo punto l'ormone s'è azionato lo dice anche lei,quindi questo aspetto diamolo per assodato.

Ma in questo momento il tema predominante è la paura,che non le blocca le azioni,ma le blocca il cervello.



Principessa ha detto:


> Più che altro può anche tenerselo l'amante, soprattutto se la fa stare bene, ma deve assolutamente fare il modo che il pazzo furioso non lo venga a scoprire...


Scommettiamo che se Aspasia domani fa quello che ha fatto Snoopy con la fidanzata fedifraga, la prima cosa che le verrà replicato sarà "hai un altro vero?"

In questo momento l'altro è un impiccio


----------



## Nicka (23 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Scommettiamo che se Aspasia domani fa quello che ha fatto Snoopy con la fidanzata fedifraga, la prima cosa che le verrà replicato sarà "hai un altro vero?"
> 
> In questo momento l'altro è un impiccio


Questo viene replicato dalla stragrande maggioranza degli uomini lasciati, che sia vero o no è sempre lì che si va a parare...
Ovviamente è una generalizzazione...


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Capisco il bene che vuoi al tuo fidanzato, una storia di 6 anni lascia comunque delle tracce profonde. Ma penso sia giusto, nella condizione in cui siete, prendervi almeno un periodo di pausa.
> 
> ...


Ecco. Quoto te che per me, sei stata l unica che ha teso una mano.
dico anche che gli altri, alcuni, hanno dato risposte da adulti, che di strada nei sentimenti in bene e in male, ne hanno fatta.
Tipo il senno del poi.

Aspasia mi sembra giovane, non certo orazzata coke molti di noi e farle discorsi moralistici o simil non credo l aiuti.
Sempre secondo me.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Qui ci vorrebbe un po' di metodo scientifico. Se c'è una delle forumiste munita di calibro si potrebbe procedere a delle misurazioni di massimo e minimo...


Monsieur Fitèr, parbleau!


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Ah sí,si dice anche qui!
> Purtroppo si, ho un po' paura della sua reazione.
> Anche questo è il motivo di varie nostre litigate.
> Io non so I vostri uomini, ma fanno delle mattane così esagerate quando discutete?
> ...


aspè: ha problemi a controllare la rabbia e un calo della libido?
Stai dicendo sul serio?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Lui è sempre stato un tipo iracondo, questo lato del carattere purtroppo lo ha preso dal padre che è mooooooolto peggio di lui.
> Ho assistito a certe scene in casa sua da cagarsi in mano.
> Io da parte mia sono sempre stata un tipo che nonostante le mattane,quando mi ha chiesto scusa gliel ho sempre perdonato e forse ho sbagliato. Non sono a fare la vittima,perché se avessi voluto sarei subito partita a scrivere delle sue mattane.
> Ora con questa crisi generale nostra un comportamento del genere non mi va più bene E non mi sento purtroppo tranquilla ad affrontare discorsi con lui.
> Non mi ha mai messo le mani addosso, sarei bugiarda a dirlo,ma quando mi guarda con gli occhi a pazzo mi impaurisco


e come pensi reagirebbe se sapesse del tradimento? Hai paura a pensarci, eh? 

Hai parlato con i tuoi della situazione?


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Questo viene replicato dalla stragrande maggioranza degli uomini lasciati, che sia vero o no è sempre lì che si va a parare...*
> Ovviamente è una generalizzazione...


ma pure dalle donne, dai... tutte le volte che ho chiuso un rapporto, è uscita fuori la frase... hai un'altra vero?


----------



## Nicka (23 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma pure dalle donne, dai... tutte le volte che ho chiuso un rapporto, è uscita fuori la frase... hai un'altra vero?


Ho infatti detto che è una mera generalizzazione...proprio perché quando ci si lascia una delle prime a cui si pensa è quella...non contando che di norma (e generalizzo nuovamente) quando una coppia scoppia è per problemi che non hanno niente a che vedere con una presenza terza...


----------



## Caciottina (23 Aprile 2014)

in realta' io credo che nella domanda: "hai un altro/a?" quando la coppia scoppia, si celi una speranza....o meno pigrizia


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> non abitiamo insieme, non so se si era capito
> Comunque lui ha 30 anni ed io 24
> Per quel che riguarda il "non l hai detto a nessuno delle mattane" è problematico perché ormai le amicizie sono tutte mischiate.
> Non voglio dipingerlo come il pezzo di merda,perché non lo è.
> ...


intanto chissenefrega di tutti che tutti non vedono gli occhi da pazzo.
Poi: c'è chi quando si incazza fa paura(incredibile a dirsi, io) e c'è chi non controlla la rabbia.
Questo per dirti che un conto sono gli occhi da pazzo, un conto sono gesti violenti causati dal non riuscire a gestire le situazioni, anche se finora non ti ha mai sfiorato. E non c'entra essere un pezzo di merda. Invece potrebbe esserci una relazione con il calo della libido.
In ogni caso, se tu con questo bravissimo ragazzo non ti senti più a tuo agio, faresti meglio a prenderti una pausa.
Meglio prima che dopo. E parlane con i tuoi PRIMA, eccessi inclusi.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> intanto chissenefrega di tutti che tutti non vedono gli occhi da pazzo.
> Poi: c'è chi quando si incazza fa paura(incredibile a dirsi, io) e c'è chi non controlla la rabbia.
> Questo per dirti che un conto sono gli occhi da pazzo, un conto sono gesti violenti causati dal non riuscire a gestire le situazioni, anche se finora non ti ha mai sfiorato. E non c'entra essere un pezzo di merda. Invece potrebbe esserci una relazione con il calo della libido.
> In ogni caso, se tu con questo bravissimo ragazzo non ti senti più a tuo agio, faresti meglio a prenderti una pausa.
> Meglio prima che dopo. E parlane con i tuoi PRIMA, eccessi inclusi.


e' quello che le abbiamo cosnigliato sbtri ma anche tu,....
come pensi sia possibile che in 6 anni NESSUNO al mondo abbia fatto notare a sta ragazza che l atteggiamente del pazzo non e' normale?
va bene non parlarne con gli amici in comune, ma una amica del cuore? una mamma? nessuno?
boh....piu che su un forum di tradimento io sarei andata da un altra parte.....


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> intanto chissenefrega di tutti che tutti non vedono gli occhi da pazzo.
> Poi: c'è chi quando si incazza fa paura(incredibile a dirsi, io) e c'è chi non controlla la rabbia.
> Questo per dirti che un conto sono gli occhi da pazzo, un conto sono gesti violenti causati dal non riuscire a gestire le situazioni, anche se finora non ti ha mai sfiorato. E non c'entra essere un pezzo di merda. Invece potrebbe esserci una relazione con il calo della libido.
> In ogni caso, se tu con questo bravissimo ragazzo non ti senti più a tuo agio, faresti meglio a prenderti una pausa.
> Meglio prima che dopo. E parlane con i tuoi PRIMA, eccessi inclusi.


:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e' quello che le abbiamo cosnigliato sbtri ma anche tu,....
> come pensi sia possibile che in 6 anni NESSUNO al mondo abbia fatto notare a sta ragazza che l atteggiamente del pazzo non e' normale?
> va bene non parlarne con gli amici in comune, ma una amica del cuore? una mamma? nessuno?
> boh....piu che su un forum di tradimento io sarei andata da un altra parte.....


mai sentito dire che la stragrande maggioranza delle violenze domestiche sono taciute? e questo fino ad ora ha rotto solo oggetti. Ci si vergogna: banale, stupido... ma è così. Si minimizza, si scusa, ci si carica di colpe. Perchè magari ci si sente inadeguate. Vedi lei cosa ha scritto: tutti la considerano FORTUNATA. Come se non meritasse lui, non fosse all'altezza. sono tutti pezzi del meccanismo.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mai sentito dire che la stragrande maggioranza delle violenze domestiche sono taciute? e questo fino ad ora ha rotto solo oggetti. Ci si vergogna: banale, stupido... ma è così. Si minimizza, si scusa, ci si carica di colpe. Perchè magari ci si sente inadeguate. Vedi lei cosa ha scritto: tutti la considerano FORTUNATA. Come se non meritasse lui, non fosse all'altezza. sono tutti pezzi del meccanismo.


sbri ok. ma ahai letto bene? lei dice: ah pensavo fosse nromale, nella mia logica fanno tutti cosi...
non mi e' sembrata partciolarmente allarmata dai.....
cioe' non ha scritto: aiuto , mi vergongo, ho paura di tornare a casa la sera, etc etc.....
e' tra l altra uscito fuori per caso......
per questo dico, ok che certe dinamiche non dovrebbero esserci, va bene che ci sono violeze taciute anzi la maggior parte, ma a me questa suona tanto di bufala....


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> sbri ok. ma ahai letto bene? lei dice: ah pensavo fosse nromale, nella mia logica fanno tutti cosi...
> non mi e' sembrata partciolarmente allarmata dai.....
> cioe' non ha scritto: aiuto , mi vergongo, ho paura di tornare a casa la sera, etc etc.....
> e' tra l altra uscito fuori per caso......
> per questo dico, ok che certe dinamiche non dovrebbero esserci, va bene che ci sono violeze taciute anzi la maggior parte, ma a me questa suona tanto di bufala....


Non hai mica paura davvero, fino alla prima volta in cui le prendi. Io comunque le ho chiesto se quello che ha scritto è vero, se è una scusa, meglio per lei. Se è vero, invece, fossi in lei mi informerei su cosa possano significare aumento di rabbia e calo della libido.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non hai mica paura davvero, fino alla prima volta in cui le prendi. Io comunque le ho chiesto se quello che ha scritto è vero, se è una scusa, meglio per lei. Se è vero, invece, fossi in lei mi informerei su cosa possano significare aumento di rabbia e calo della libido.


conocrdissimo....se e' vero gia dalla prima sedia volante avrebbe dovuto andarsene....o comunque parlarne con qualcuno....e guarda spero sia solo una scusa per naswcondersi e giustificarsi, lo spero per lei


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Aspasia ha paura
> 
> ha talmente paura che ha persino paura di aver paura del fidanzato e ovviamente fa anche fatica a capire la cazzata rappresentata dall'amante.
> 
> Deve chiedere aiuto.   Mi chiedo se questa ragazza abbia un fratello,una sorella,dei genitori con cui confidarsi.  e che la possano aiutare a fare quei passi che servono per uscire dal guado


Ti quoto con immenso piacere.
Esatto. Ha paura.
Ed é capibile


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Aspasia ha cercato una via di fuga.   un'oasi nel deserto.  perchè non è in grado di prendere decisioni definitive.
> 
> Certo che farsi un altro ganzo è la via del coniglio,ma chi ha paura difficilmente fa scelte razionali.  Che poi ci sia una buona dose di egoismo,nel senso che sta ragazza non si sente più calcolata dal fidanzato ed ad un certo punto l'ormone s'è azionato lo dice anche lei,quindi questo aspetto diamolo per assodato.
> 
> ...


Ok. Ritieniti quotato a prescindere da me


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Avete ragione entrambi.
> *Mi mancano le palle*
> Lo so
> Ma quando l'altro mi chiama e mi chiede se ci possiamo vedere, solo l'idea di vederlo mi tranquillizza.
> ...


Io non penso che ti manchino le palle. 

Qui non è questione di avere le palle. 

Sei in una situazione complicata. 

Da un lato hai uno a cui vuoi bene, ma che devi prendere con le molle. Perchè non sai mai bene quale tipo di reazione potresti avere. E fra l'altro ti passa dallo spaccare tutto allo spiagnucolare scusandosi.

Dall'altro hai la serenità, il poterti rilassare, il sentirti al sicuro e senza la sensazione di camminare in un negozio di cristalli antichi.

E passi da una situazione all'altra, senza riuscire a fermarti. Vaghi in quello che tu stessa hai definito limbo.

Io al tuo posto inizierei a non pormi domande nè sull'uno nè sull'altro. 

E inizierei a sentire e ascoltare me. 
Con calma. Senza la fretta di dover risolvere tutto in tre per due. 

Smettendola innanzitutto di giudicarti, falsa, feccia, senza palle, etc. etc.

Stai facendo quello che sei in grado di fare. In questo momento. 
Il punto è arrivare a sentire cosa vorrai fare poi. Ma non perchè è giusto o sbagliato in assoluto. Solo perchè è giusto o sbagliato per te e soltanto per te.

(fanculo i giudizi:carneval 

Ecco magari inizierei a permettermi di sentirmi minacciata, quantomeno, dall'atteggiamento del tuo ragazzo. 
Perchè alcuni suoi comportamenti sono minacciosi. Non sei tu a non funzionare. Lo sono proprio.

E paradossalmente più lui sente che tu reprimi la tua paura di aver paura, più si sente in diritto di alzare il tono. 

Il discorso dell'altro è complicato. Io penso che quell'oasi ti distragga. A me distrarrebbe almeno. 
Ma forse ti può anche caricare di energia buona.

Questo lo puoi sapere solo tu.

Il punto è come utilizzi quell'energia che raccogli.

Se per rimanere o per raccogliere la tua di energia per decidere di te stessa.

Però, prima di tutto smetti di giudicarti.
Per quello, se vorrai, avrai tutto il tempo poi. 
Per ora giudicarti ti riempie solo di negatività e ti porta probabilmente a non riuscire a vedere e conseguentemente agire con lucidità.

Capisco che è difficile, ma parlare con qualcuno di vicino di quanto stai vivendo potrebbe farti sentire più leggera.
Parlarne coi tuoi potrebbe forse slegarti un po' da quel sentirti ripetere quanto sei fortunata. 
E questa è un'altra cosa da cui penso dovresti slegarti. 
Non sei fortunata a relazionarti con uno fuori gestione, anche se in altri ambiti della sua vita è uno stimatissimo avvocato, se ho ben capito.

Hai ogni diritto di non sentirti fortunata e di affermare il tuo bisogno di serenità e tranquillità :smile:



Un abbraccio


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2014)

Perplesso. Condivido ogni parola che hai scritto. :smile:


----------



## feather (23 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Monsieur Fitèr, parbleau!


Cos'hai contro il metodo scientifico?


----------



## birba (23 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Certo è facile giudicare senza essere nella situazione.
> Comunque non ho mai negato di essere dalla parte del torto


io non ti voglio giudicare, anzi, capisco bene quello che stai passando e provando
però devi davvero fermarti e capire cosa vuoi
perchè se tu vuoi una pausa dal tuo ragazzo
nn esiste che lui ti dica di no
nn gli stai chiedendo il permesso


----------



## birba (23 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Provane uno piccolo piccolo poi uno consistente e solido e ne parliamo.
> 
> Contano e come.  Non basta, ma prova a fare una torta senza gli ingredienti base.


ero ironica


----------



## feather (23 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Poi: c'è chi quando si incazza fa paura(incredibile a dirsi, io)


Perché incredibile?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Perché incredibile?


boh, me lo hanno sempre detto con espressione di enorme sorpresa. Forse perchè sono piccolina e minuta.


----------



## birba (23 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> boh, me lo hanno sempre detto con espressione di enorme sorpresa. Forse perchè sono piccolina e minuta.


ah beh, io quando mi arrabbio sembro una pazza
tiro pure le cose


----------



## Aspasia (23 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non hai mica paura davvero, fino alla prima volta in cui le prendi. Io comunque le ho chiesto se quello che ha scritto è vero, se è una scusa, meglio per lei. Se è vero, invece, fossi in lei mi informerei su cosa possano significare aumento di rabbia e calo della libido.


Buon pomeriggio cari,
purtroppo questa rabbia incontrollabile l'ha sempre avuta e non solo per ciò che riguardano discussioni sui nostri problemi. 
Vi faccio un esempio: un annetto fa in autostrada siamo rimasti bloccati in coda per circa un'oretta e mezza/due. Inizialmente sembrava tranquillo e mi sono stupita del fatto che non aveva avuto strane reazioni, poi il traffico e ripartito,dopo poco ci siamo dovuti rifermare e lì è successo il patatrac: botte al volante,sgassate,pugni al finestrino, ha stroncato diversi cd.
Non capisco perché ogni minima situazione di stress lo debba mandare in tilt, anche semplicemente il fatto di dover fare più volte il giro per trovare parcheggio. 
Per me le mattane ormai sono da una parte normali da una parte non le sopporto più.
Non vivo ovviamente nel continuo terrore, ma riconosco quando le mattane si avvicinano.
Probabilmente ha problemi che non ha mai risolto; prima di metterci insieme so che era in cura da uno psichiatra per depressione,  ma sembrava assolutamente sano e privo di problemi quando ci siamo conosciuti. 
Forse non gli è mai veramente passata


----------



## Aspasia (23 Aprile 2014)

*Ipazia*

Certo che di nickname greci ce ne sono diversi qui :-D tutti del classico? 
A parte le bischerate ringrazio tutti per I consigli
Ieri sera ho parlato a lungo con il mio migliore amico e la mia migliore amica (che già qualcosa sapevano) ho raccontato un po' delle mie vicende personali (amante,mattane,crisi mistica generale) mi hannodetto che sono una gran cogliona a non aver detto tutto e a far finta con loro che era quasi tutto ok.
Mi sento un po' meglio. 
Mi hanno consigliato di prendere il mio tempo,ma di levarmi da queste beghe (in sostanza).
 Al pensiero che stasera vedrò il mio ragazzo, mi sale l'ansia come da un po' di tempo a questa parte...credevo fosse per la paura di essere scoperta ecc ecc ma non credo proprio sia così


----------



## Nicka (23 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Al pensiero che stasera vedrò il mio ragazzo, mi sale l'ansia come da un po' di tempo a questa parte...credevo fosse per la paura di essere scoperta ecc ecc ma non credo proprio sia così


Quando si arriva al punto di avere l'ansia nell'incontrare una persona (amica, conoscente, amante, convivente, etc...) forse è arrivato il momento di fermarsi a ragionare e prendere delle decisioni, anche difficili...
Cerca se puoi di liberarti da questa persona...


----------



## birba (23 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Certo che di nickname greci ce ne sono diversi qui :-D tutti del classico?
> A parte le bischerate ringrazio tutti per I consigli
> Ieri sera ho parlato a lungo con il mio migliore amico e la mia migliore amica (che già qualcosa sapevano) ho raccontato un po' delle mie vicende personali (amante,mattane,crisi mistica generale) mi hannodetto che sono una gran cogliona a non aver detto tutto e a far finta con loro che era quasi tutto ok.
> Mi sento un po' meglio.
> ...


e ce lo dici ora che ieri sera hai parlato coi tuoi amici?


----------



## animalibera (23 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti, ho seguito il forum e vorrei raccontare anche la mia storia.
> Sono fidanzata da sei anni con un ragazzo.
> Negli ultimi tempi, sette o otto mesi, le cose con lui sono precipitate. È sempre stanco, nervoso, scorbutico e scontroso; gli ho parlato tante volte ma dice sempre che è il lavoro la causa di tutto. Nell'ultimo anno poi la frequenza dei nostri rapporti sessuali è diventata ridicolmente bassa e non perché non lo cercassi io (la stanchezza, l'impossibilità di stare da soli o di avere casa libera). Da allora io ho cominciato a sentirmi rifiutata, brutta e poco desiderata.
> Poi nel giro delle nostre amicizie ho conosciuto un nuovo ragazzo da poco "entrato". Mi è subito piaciuto fisicamente, abbiamo cominciato a parlare e sentirci spesso;  mai avrei potuto pensare di essere interessata ad un altro e viceversa! Ci siamo vicendevolmente detti della nostra attrazione e deciso di provare ad essere amici.
> ...



Il rapporto con il tuo fidanzato si è esaurito....lascialo sei giovane.....non hai vincoli di matrimonio e figli...vivi la tua vita e fa ciò che ti rende felice e che ti appaga...a meno che passata la clandestinità del nuovo rapporto non passi anche l'interesse e il fuoco che sta bruciando adesso.


----------



## Eliade (23 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Buon pomeriggio cari,
> purtroppo questa rabbia incontrollabile l'ha sempre avuta e non solo per ciò che riguardano discussioni sui nostri problemi.
> Vi faccio un esempio: un annetto fa in autostrada siamo rimasti bloccati in coda per circa un'oretta e mezza/due. Inizialmente sembrava tranquillo e mi sono stupita del fatto che non aveva avuto strane reazioni, poi il traffico e ripartito,dopo poco ci siamo dovuti rifermare e lì è successo il patatrac: botte al volante,sgassate,pugni al finestrino, ha stroncato diversi cd.
> Non capisco perché ogni minima situazione di stress lo debba mandare in tilt, anche semplicemente il fatto di dover fare più volte il giro per trovare parcheggio.


Allora, io non sono un medico, per cui prendi con le pinze quel che ti dico, perché a me sembra un disturbo borderline della personalità.
Ne ho sentito parlare e comunque il comportamento del tuo ragazzo non mi sembra proprio normale...

Ti ripeto il consiglio, parlane con tuo padre/fratello/zio/cugino/fidanzato della sorella e lascia immediatamente questa persona.


----------



## Eliade (23 Aprile 2014)

http://www.dica33.it/argomenti/psichiatria/schizofrenia/ira.asp?p=33

http://www.apc.it/disturbi-psicologici/personalita-borderline-cluster-b


----------



## animalibera (23 Aprile 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Allora, io non sono un medico, per cui prendi con le pinze quel che ti dico, perché a me sembra un disturbo borderline della personalità.
> Ne ho sentito parlare e comunque il comportamento del tuo ragazzo non mi sembra proprio normale...
> 
> Ti ripeto il consiglio, parlane con tuo padre/fratello/zio/cugino/fidanzato della sorella e lascia immediatamente questa persona.




IO ho avuto una  persona così al mio fianco per 14 anni....e purtroppo ancora ....ci vuole una gran pazienza e ancora non basta....non saprei se si tratta di un disturbo della personalità come tu hai scritto...sicuramente ha una forte aggressività e manca spesso di autocontrollo...però non mi ha mai toccato ..piuttosto tira pugni al muro ma non mi toccherebbe mai.


----------



## birba (23 Aprile 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> IO ho avuto una  persona così al mio fianco per 14 anni....e purtroppo ancora ....ci vuole una gran pazienza e ancora non basta....non saprei se si tratta di un disturbo della personalità come tu hai scritto...sicuramente ha una forte aggressività e manca spesso di autocontrollo...però non mi ha mai toccato ..piuttosto tira pugni al muro ma non mi toccherebbe mai.


ma te sei aspasia, anima libera, flora, tutte e tre
o sto facendo casino io?


----------



## Eliade (23 Aprile 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> IO ho avuto una  persona così al mio fianco per 14 anni....e purtroppo ancora ....ci vuole una gran pazienza e ancora non basta....non saprei se si tratta di un disturbo della personalità come tu hai scritto...sicuramente ha una forte aggressività e manca spesso di autocontrollo...però non mi ha mai toccato ..piuttosto tira pugni al muro ma non mi toccherebbe mai.


 Non posso sapere se ha davvero disturbi mentali...ma ti dico una cosa, come tu dici ci vuole una grande pazienza, se lei già adesso ha l'ansia nel vederlo, come spera di viverci in futuro?
Può darsi che non sia un disturbo borderline, ma che sia solo aggressivo...ma chi assicura aspa che non la toccherà?
E poi tutti i disturbi borderline sono vissuti nella stessa maniera?
Boh, non lo so..


----------



## net (23 Aprile 2014)

Ciao, sarò ripetitiva ma secondo me dovresti lasciarlo. Poi potrai pensare all'altro, se starci assieme o no. Perchè semplicemente mi sembra che non ci sia molto a tenerti legata al tuo attuale compagno. Se poi aggiungi la paura di lui... ma chi te lo fa fare?


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Certo che di nickname greci ce ne sono diversi qui :-D tutti del classico?
> A parte le bischerate ringrazio tutti per I consigli
> Ieri sera ho parlato a lungo con il mio migliore amico e la mia migliore amica (che già qualcosa sapevano) ho raccontato un po' delle mie vicende personali (amante,mattane,crisi mistica generale) mi hannodetto che sono una gran cogliona a non aver detto tutto e a far finta con loro che era quasi tutto ok.
> Mi sento un po' meglio.
> ...


ciao Aspasia..niente classico...ma Ipazia...è un personaggio che ammiro molto, libera e indipendente. 
In un epoca in cui essere donne come lo era lei, era tutto fuorchè semplice.

Hai fatto benissimo a parlare coi tuoi amici. Brava!!!:up:
E' bello non essere sole ad affrontare certe situazioni. Bello e importante.

un abbraccio


----------



## Aspasia (23 Aprile 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> IO ho avuto una  persona così al mio fianco per 14 anni....e purtroppo ancora ....ci vuole una gran pazienza e ancora non basta....non saprei se si tratta di un disturbo della personalità come tu hai scritto...sicuramente ha una forte aggressività e manca spesso di autocontrollo...però non mi ha mai toccato ..piuttosto tira pugni al muro ma non mi toccherebbe mai.


Ecco vedi è un gran casino
Ma tu quando il tuo compagno fa in questa maniera cosa fai? 
Fai come me?
Riesci a calmarlo in qualche maniera? 
Perché io,sinceramente, mi domando a trovarmi in casa a convivere con una persona cosi,come farei? 
Noi due bene o male non conviviamo, se la mattana è incontrollabile mi levo dai quattro passi.
Ma in casa sua (di lui intendo) ho visto cose allucinanti quando litigava con suo padre.
Il padre che lo inseguiva con un coltello dicendo che voleva farlo fuori, lui si è dato alla macchia e suo padre ha cominciato a tirare coltellate al muro. 
Io ero allibita e mi cagavo veramente in mano.
Queste scene in casa mia MAI viste forse per lui è normale....mi dice che è diverso da suo padre che è meglio


----------



## perplesso (23 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma te sei aspasia, anima libera, flora, tutte e tre
> o sto facendo casino io?


stai facendo casino tu


----------



## perplesso (23 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Ecco vedi è un gran casino
> Ma tu quando il tuo compagno fa in questa maniera cosa fai?
> Fai come me?
> Riesci a calmarlo in qualche maniera?
> ...


ok,diciamo che questo è tarato in partenza,    forse lasciarlo non è abbastanza,io al tuo posto rifletterei anche sul cambiare aria proprio


----------



## MK (23 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma pure dalle donne, dai... tutte le volte che ho chiuso un rapporto, è uscita fuori la frase... hai un'altra vero?


Ehm in effetti è quello che si pensa. Delle volte ci si azzecca pure.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Ecco vedi è un gran casino
> Ma tu quando il tuo compagno fa in questa maniera cosa fai?
> Fai come me?
> Riesci a calmarlo in qualche maniera?
> ...


:singleeye: Ma fuggi da un tipo così !!! Che aspetti?


----------



## Spider (23 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti, ho seguito il forum e vorrei raccontare anche la mia storia.
> Sono fidanzata da sei anni con un ragazzo.
> Negli ultimi tempi, sette o otto mesi, le cose con lui sono precipitate. È sempre stanco, nervoso, scorbutico e scontroso; gli ho parlato tante volte ma dice sempre che è il lavoro la causa di tutto. Nell'ultimo anno poi la frequenza dei nostri rapporti sessuali è diventata ridicolmente bassa e non perché non lo cercassi io (la stanchezza, l'impossibilità di stare da soli o di avere casa libera). Da allora io ho cominciato a sentirmi rifiutata, brutta e poco desiderata.
> Poi nel giro delle nostre amicizie ho conosciuto un nuovo ragazzo da poco "entrato". Mi è subito piaciuto fisicamente, abbiamo cominciato a parlare e sentirci spesso;  mai avrei potuto pensare di essere interessata ad un altro e viceversa! Ci siamo vicendevolmente detti della nostra attrazione e deciso di provare ad essere amici.
> ...


si è falsi in base all'età e alle considerazioni.
hai tutta l'età per non essere falsa, e le considerazioni le potresti fare, 
senza girarci intorno,
 grazie proprio all'età.
non è una facoltà riservata a molti.
pensa a chi scopre un tradimento alle soglia di 50 anni e con figli a carico,
 capisci che è tutto più complicato?
la prima considerazione da fare è che l'amore almeno quello iniziale verso il tuo ragazzo,
 è finito,
 morto,
 andato.
la seconda è se ti conviene mollare.
qui allora entrano in gioco rispettivamente , la dignità, i parenti, , i soldi e le promesse future.
che futuro vuoi?


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Aspasia ha detto:


> Ecco vedi è un gran casino
> Ma tu quando il tuo compagno fa in questa maniera cosa fai?
> Fai come me?
> Riesci a calmarlo in qualche maniera?
> ...


Insomma,tu stai mettendo le corna ad uno che viene inseguito dal padre con un coltello in mano....Io ti inviterei a tenere le tue mutande sbarazzine ben ancorate,ed a lasciare subitaneamente la famiglia del tuo ragazzo,fidati.


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Ecco vedi è un gran casino
> Ma tu quando il tuo compagno fa in questa maniera cosa fai?
> Fai come me?
> Riesci a calmarlo in qualche maniera?
> ...


ma scusa... e stai ancora a chiederti che fare? Secondo te come la prenderà questo bel tipino quando scoprirà che lo tradisci? Continuerà a prendersela col parasole?


----------



## sienne (24 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma scusa... e stai ancora a chiederti che fare? Secondo te come la prenderà questo bel tipino quando scoprirà che lo tradisci? Continuerà a prendersela col parasole?



Ciao 

probabilmente, la paura gioca tanto ... 
Cioè, è una persona imprevedibile ... 
Affrontare uno così, che non sai come reagirà,
ci vuole tanto coraggio ... e un piano B ... 
Come fuga dalla situazione ... parlo sul serio ... 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> probabilmente, la paura gioca tanto ...
> Cioè, è una persona imprevedibile ...
> ...


sicuramente la paura quando è troppa inibisce qualunque azione... però (magari sbaglio) mi pare di leggere anche altro che non la fa decidere... non mi sembra solo paura.


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2014)

Ora dirò una cosa molto forte...e chiedo che venga interpretata bene...

Poi ci si stupisce di quelle poverette ammazzate...
Mi auguro davvero che questo non sia uno di quei casi, del resto pare non si siano mai alzate le mani...ma perché stare insieme a una persona con atteggiamenti violenti in tutto il corso della relazione?
Perché non si scappa a gambe levate da una famiglia dove volano letteralmente i coltelli?
Io quasi non permetto che si alzi la voce...perché c'è chi crede sia normale spaccare porte e tirare pugni ai muri per niente? E addirittura passa per normale inseguirsi per casa col coltello in mano e relative minacce di morte?
Io davvero non mi capacito...ma che razza di concetto di rapporto umano ha la gente??

Ragazza mia sveglia!!!!! Mandalo affanculo e procuragli il nome di uno bravo!!!


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Proprio vero!
> Almeno nella gran parte dei casi. Diciamo che le donne spesso hanno bisogno di un sacco di tempo perché la risposta arrivi all'esterno. Gli parte dalla pancia ma ora che arriva al cervello ci vogliono mesi, se non anni.
> Un'altra generalizzazione, Chiara mi odierà per questo. Però spesso è proprio così.


Spero che dopo pagine di cagate misogine che chiamate generalizzazioni vero, l'abbiate finita.
E pensare che inizialmente stavo per convenire con voi che molte persone faticano a lasciare perché l'idea di affrontare la vita o anche solo il sabato sera da sole sembra una prospettiva cupa. Avrei aggiunto che è una preoccupazione più maschile perché il sesso così non è garantito mentre una donna, almeno quello, è certa di poterlo rimediare


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Buon pomeriggio,
> Ringrazio tutti per il benvenuto.
> Allora vorrei chiarire alcuni aspetti.
> Ho raccontato di come si comportava il mio ragazzo non per giustificazione, trovo inutile giustificarmi di fronte a dei perfetti sconosciuti, ma per raccontare l'andamento del nostro rapporto negli ultimi tempi.
> ...


Per me ti sei spiegata benissimo.
E' duro accettare di uscire dall'adolescenza e diventare adulti, farlo da soli ancor di più.
Se riuscissi a farlo (preferibilmente non per metterti con l'altro) proveresti una sensazione di forza incredibile e la tua autostima ne riuscirebbe rafforzata.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ora dirò una cosa molto forte...e chiedo che venga interpretata bene...
> 
> Poi ci si stupisce di quelle poverette ammazzate...
> Mi auguro davvero che questo non sia uno di quei casi, del resto pare non si siano mai alzate le mani...ma perché stare insieme a una persona con atteggiamenti violenti in tutto il corso della relazione?
> ...


:unhappy:
Dove ha scritto questo? Io sono rimasta a pagina 6.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ora dirò una cosa molto forte...e chiedo che venga interpretata bene...
> 
> Poi ci si stupisce di quelle poverette ammazzate...
> Mi auguro davvero che questo non sia uno di quei casi, del resto pare non si siano mai alzate le mani...ma perché stare insieme a una persona con atteggiamenti violenti in tutto il corso della relazione?
> ...


Ho letto qualcosa.
Sottoscrivo. Questo si deve curare. Non è possibile che dar fuori di matto venga confuso con il carattere.


----------



## perplesso (24 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me ti sei spiegata benissimo.
> E' duro accettare di uscire dall'adolescenza e diventare adulti, farlo da soli ancor di più.
> Se riuscissi a farlo (preferibilmente non per metterti con l'altro) proveresti una sensazione di forza incredibile e la tua autostima ne riuscirebbe rafforzata.





Brunetta ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> Dove ha scritto questo? Io sono rimasta a pagina 6.


Brunè,mejo si te leggi tutto er 3d con carma.    ed una tisana al tiglio accanto.   ti partirà l'embolo


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Brunè,mejo si te leggi tutto er 3d con carma.    ed una tisana al tiglio accanto.   ti partirà l'embolo


Ho saltato 10 pagine (son tornata indietro alla 17) e mi è bastato :unhappy:


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho letto qualcosa.
> Sottoscrivo. Questo si deve curare. Non è possibile che dar fuori di matto venga confuso con il carattere.


Eh...infatti...purtroppo c'è chi invece pensa siano caratteristiche...io ci penso e mi si rizzano i peli ovunque!!!


----------



## gas (24 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh...infatti...purtroppo c'è chi invece pensa siano caratteristiche...io ci penso e mi si rizzano i peli ovunque!!!


sei molto pelosa?


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> sei molto pelosa?


Mi ha mandato una foto...


----------



## gas (24 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi ha mandato una foto...View attachment 8516


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi ha mandato una foto...View attachment 8516


Chiedo scusa, ma non ho trovato di meglio!!  
La prossima volta vado dal parrucchiere...


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> sei molto pelosa?


Sono terrona...indi sicchè per cui...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Chiedo scusa, ma non ho trovato di meglio!!
> La prossima volta vado dal parrucchiere...


Tranquilla, non ti discrimineremo per questo:mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tranquilla, non ti discrimineremo per questo:mrgreen:


Ecco...perchè pensare di mettermi in ordine pure per scrivere qui mi piglia male...:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (24 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tranquilla, non ti discrimineremo per questo:mrgreen:


ti manderemo dall'estetista


----------



## Eliade (24 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi ha mandato una foto...View attachment 8516


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2014)

Non deridetemi...che son problemi seri!
Siete tutti moralisti del pelo selvaggio!
Basta! Me ne vado!!!!


----------



## Leda (24 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non deridetemi...che son problemi seri!
> Siete tutti *moralisti del pelo selvaggio*!
> Basta! Me ne vado!!!!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (24 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non deridetemi...che son problemi seri!
> Siete tutti moralisti del pelo selvaggio!
> Basta! Me ne vado!!!!


Dai, lo ammetto...la foto è molto carina! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non deridetemi...che son problemi seri!
> Siete tutti moralisti del pelo selvaggio!
> Basta! Me ne vado!!!!


:up:


----------



## Aspasia (29 Aprile 2014)

Buonasera a tutti,
Ho proprio necessità di sfogarmi oggi! 
In questi giorni ho pensato tantissimo ed egoisticamente solo a me.
A quello che voglio. 
Tendenzialmente lo so,l'ho sempre saputo. 
Nella vita io voglio certezze ma vorrei anche la passione. 
Il mio fidanzato mi offre le certezze: so bene che se mi dice una cosa è quella, so bene che oggi c'è e domani,dopodomani o fra un mese lui ci sarà. Ma non mi offre la passione. 
Il nostro rapporto è sempre stato molto"cerebrale,misurato,monotono,prevedibile" (tralasciando le mattane).
Venivo fuori da un rapporto tira/molla prima di lui.
Certamente non siamo subito partiti in quinta,ma con calma e poi sono arrivate le certezze.
Sin dall'inizio non ci sono stati grandi slanci da parte mia,ma mi ha conquistata con la sua presenza. 
Ho provato negli ultimi giorni "avvicinarmi" a lui, ma abbracciandolo sento calore,a baciarlo sempre meno,ad andarci a letto sempre meno.
So comunque che Roma non è stata fatta in un giorno, come si suol dire.
E poi c'è l'altro. 
Fisicamente parlando è Il mio tipo. 
Mi da la passione ma non le certezze.
Prima dice una cosa e poi la nega.
Prima dice stasera ci sono e poi non c'è. 
Prima mi dice lascialo e poi che va bene così.
Lo accetto perché è l'amante.
Lo accetto perché non sono libera e nella posizione di pretendere. 

Molto probabilmente sono solo immatura. 
Se fossi più matura avrei il coraggio di dire basta a tutto.
Uno non mi offre una cosa e l'altro un'altra
Forse voglio troppo?

Un saluto


----------



## Eratò (29 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti,
> Ho proprio necessità di sfogarmi oggi!
> In questi giorni ho pensato tantissimo ed egoisticamente solo a me.
> A quello che voglio.
> ...


Non sono gli unici uomini sulla terra
e non sei obbligata a stare con un uomo
per forza.Se vuoi tenerteli entrambi allora sì
vuoi troppo.L'egoismo è cosa buona quando fa stare bene a noi ma non quando finisce a far del male agli altri.Perché smette di essere egoismo e comincia a diventare strafottenza. Non sarai matura adesso ma cerca almeno di maturare....


----------



## perplesso (29 Aprile 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti,
> Ho proprio necessità di sfogarmi oggi!
> In questi giorni ho pensato tantissimo ed egoisticamente solo a me.
> A quello che voglio.
> ...


sì 6 immatura.   lo 6 perchè ti stai accontentando per non restare sola.    e ti stai accontentando del peggio

un fidanzato violento ed un amante superficiale.

Davvero ti valuti così poco?


----------



## georgemary (30 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì 6 immatura.   lo 6 perchè ti stai accontentando per non restare sola.    e ti stai accontentando del peggio
> 
> un fidanzato violento ed un amante superficiale.
> 
> Davvero ti valuti così poco?


Concordo in pieno...ma perchè non li lasci entrambi?
Non sei legata nè all'uno nè all'altro, perchè accontentarsi?


----------



## ipazia (1 Maggio 2014)

Aspasia...

lascia un attimo perdere il falso problema che stai guardando (scusa se mi permetto di essere così diretta).

Il problema quale è?

Il problema è davvero decidere fra l'uno e l'altro?
Perchè mi sembra che il giro delle tue riflessioni vada in questa direzione.

Oppure stabilire il valore di uno attraverso l'altro?

Io penso che il problema, se così lo si può chiamare, sia che devi fermarti e sentire cosa vuoi per te.

E' una cosa nuova che sto imparando anche io. SENTIRE. Non CAPIRE.

Sentire non escludendo le mattane. Perchè quelle mattane devi decidere tu se le vuoi tollerare o meno.

Personalmente già il fatto che tu le chiami mattane mi lascia perplessa.

Un uomo che fa quello che hai descritto non sta facendo una mattana Aspasia.

Un uomo che ha il comportamento che hai descritto, è un uomo che ha un comportamento di minaccia.
Ed è un uomo che usa violenza. Sugli oggetti ok.

Ma è violenza, eh.
E sempre da come lo descrivi non è semplicemente uno sfogo. 

E' utilizzare un comportamento violento rivolto a te ridirigendolo su un qualcosa di inanimato.

E tu questo lo senti. Perchè dici che ti impaurisce. 

Quindi...al di là delle certezze e delle non certezze che vengono da qualcuno di esterno a te.

Tu, cosa vuoi?

LA domanda è questa.

Perplesso è stato duro. Ma condivido. Ti valuti così poco da metterti nella condizione in cui sei?

E non perchè hai un amante. 
E non perchè lui è violento. Violento, lo ripeto.

Ma perchè ti stai mettendo nella condizione di far discendere le tue scelte dall'altro e non da quello che sogni per te. Non da quella che sogni di diventare.

Chi sogni di essere da grande?


----------



## ipazia (1 Maggio 2014)

E aggiungo, smetti di giudicarti.

Adesso hai aggiunto immatura. 

A cosa ti serve, se non a rimanere dove sei?

A riempirti di negatività?

A non ascoltare quello che senti.

Smetti di giudicarti e ascoltaTI.


----------



## Eliade (1 Maggio 2014)

Aspasia ha detto:


> Molto probabilmente sono solo immatura.
> Forse voglio troppo?
> 
> Un saluto


A me viene in mente un altro aggettivo...ma vabè. In bocca al lupo.


----------

